# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Գրական դուետ. Ճամփա ընկնել

## ivy

Նոր դուետ  :Smile: 

Ահա պահանջը:

Ներկայացնել արձակ ստեղծագործություն, որտեղ պատմության իրադարձությունները կատարվում են *ճանապարհին*: Քանիսն են, ուր են գնում, հասնելու են թե չէ, ձեր ընտրությունն է: 
Ժանրային և ծավալային սահամանափակումներ չկան:

Ընդունվում են նաև արտամրցութային աշխատանքներ:

Վերջնաժամկետը՝ հունվարի 15, Երևանի ժամանակով երեկոյան 9:

Խնդրում եմ հետևել վերջնաժամկետին՝ թե մրցութային, թե արտամրցութային աշխատանքներ ուղարկելիս:

Աշխատանքները կարող եք ուղարկել ակումբային նամակագրության միջոցով կամ իմեյլով՝ iparika(at)gmail(dot)com հասցեին:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.01.2017), Աթեիստ (08.01.2017), Հայկօ (08.01.2017), Նիկեա (08.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Ճանապարհ 1.0*

-Ու՞ր ենք գնում: Գիտեմ, որ ղեկը իմ ձեռքին է, բայց ճանապարհը՝ երկուսիս, չէ՞: Առա՞ջ: Հա, իրոք որ:

Volkswagen-ի նոր կանաչավուն էլեկտրոմոբիլը հին հիփփիական ֆուրգոնների ոճով է պատրաստված: Այս մեքենան գնեցի, որ ինձ մի քիչ ավելի իրական զգամ: Նորագույն ժամանակներում հին կյանքի հետ կապող բան համարյա թե չի մնացել: Իմ միկրո-բլոկի հարևանները պնդում են, որ թիթիզանում ու փորձում եմ տարբերվել՝ տունս ռետրո, հնաոճ բաներով լցնելով: Բայց այդպիսի բան չկա. ես ուղղակի վախենում եմ:

Գիտես, ինձ դուր էին գալիս քո շուրթերը ու հին քիթդ: Ճիշտ է՝ նորը ավելի սիրուն է: Նաև ինձ շատ գրավում էին տրամադրությանդ կտրուկ փոփոխությունները, համարձակությունդ ու երբեմն անտանելի դարձող անտարբերությունդ: Հենց այդ իռացիոնալ ընտրությունների համադրությունն է իմ համար սերը: Օրինակ՝ այս մեքենան շատ խելացի է, բայց սիրել չի կարողանում: 

-Uber, ես սիրում եմ քեզ:

-Կներեք, Սէմ, զգացմունքների իմիտացիայի նախագիծը իմ մոտ ալֆա փուլում է դեռ, այդ իսկ պատճառով չեմ կարող բավարարել Ձեր էմոցիոնալ պահանջմունքները: 

Ճանապարհը ձգվում է անվերջ՝ հորիզոնից այն կողմ: Այսօր նույնիսկ արևը, որ մայր է մտնում, արհեստական է մի տեսակ: Իսկ ես իրակա՞ն եմ: Իմ ձեռքին ոչ մի ղեկ էլ չկա, դու էլ այստեղ չես, իմ ձեռքին ոչ մի բան էլ չկա: Ես պառկած եմ ինքնակառավարվող ֆուրգոնում ու խոսում եմ քո եռաչափ պրոյեկցիայի հետ: Վիդեոներ էլ կան, բայց այս ֆոտոն ամենաշատն եմ սիրում: Ինձ դուր էին գալիս կարճ մազերդ՝ կարմիրից էլ շատ: Ափսոս այս սարքը հին է և թույլ չի տալիս գրկել ու մազերից հոտ քաշել:

-Uber, ու՞ր ենք գնում:

-Գնում ենք Սան-Ֆրանցիսկո, պարոն: ԱԻ վերլուծական կենտրոնի տնօրեն Աննայի հետ հանդիպման: Մնացել է 1234կմ՝ մոտ 1ժ 4ր: Դուք պայմանավորվել էիք 10:45. եթե թույլ չտաք փոխել արագությունը կամ երթուղին, ապա կհասնեք 13ժ 5ր շուտ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.01.2017), Smokie (18.01.2017), Արէա (16.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Հետհաշվարկ*

Դիմացիս մի հսկա սև շենք է, որ ուշադիր նայեմ առաջին հարկին, կտեսնեմ՝ ոնց են ներսը վազվզում՝ ճշտերն ու հաշվարկածները։ Արդեն երկու ժամ ուշացել եմ ու շարունակում եմ դանդալոշի նման շարժվել, կողքի սուրճի կրպակում հերթի մեջ եմ, շենքի ներսում էլ սուրճ կա, բայց պլաստմասայի համ եմ առնում ու շաքարավազն էլ այն չէ։ Կողքիս օգնական ռոբոտը արդեն կես ժամ նույն դիրքով ու նույն դեմքի արտահայտությամբ է, ես այդ ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ հորանջեցի, մի անգամ փռշտացի ու հասցրի քթիս տակ մռթմռթալ։
Սուրճը ձեռքիս բարձրացա, մուտքի մոտ փորձեցի կում անեմ, տաք էր, թափվեց գետնին ու դա արդեն հաշվարկված էր, արագ սրբեցին ու տեղեկացրին, որ ճիշտ էին կանխատեսել նաև իմ ուշանալը և մինչև իմ գալը արդեն հանդիպումների ժամերը փոխել էին։ Միայն ինքս ինձ համար եմ անկանխատեսելի մնացել։
Մի օր իմ կանխատեսելիությունից ձանձրացած նստեցի մեքենաս ու քշեցի ուր պատահի՝ առաջ, որ գոնե մի քիչ իրական կյանք ունենամ: Մեքենայիս ձայնը ու ավտոմատ ղեկավարումը անջատել եմ, բայց մոռացել են ընդհանուր կառավարման համակարգը անջատել: Հանկարծ նա կտրուկ միացավ ու գոռաց.

-Ձեր հետագա քայլերը կարող են վտանգել ձեր կյանքը: Հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը, բայց ստիպված եմ չենթարկվել ձեր հրահանգներին:

Ղեկը ներս քաշեց, քնաբեր փչեց օդում, նստատեղը իջեցրեց ու արդեն ուշքի եկա, երբ արդեն մեքենան շենքի դիմաց էր։
Վերելակ եմ մտնում, ձեռքս դնում եմ ճանաչման սենսորի վրա: Կանաչ լույսից հետո մի հայելի է բացվում, որպեսզի հաստատի իմ ինքնությունը: Այս հնարքը ես եմ մտածել: Պետք է նայեմ ու ժպտամ: Ժպտում եմ, վերելակի մեջ դուռ է բացվում:
Մտնում եմ սենյակ, խորը շունչ քաշում: Թաց խոտի հոտից ու թարմությունից գլուխս սկսում է պտտվել, հետո հարմարվում եմ բնական թթվածնին: Այստեղ ամեն ինչ իրականին մոտ է, համարյա իրական: Մոտեցա իմ աչքի առաջ մեծացած խխունջին, բարևեցի ու գնացի իմ անձնական կապսուլան, հետո՝ կառավարման խուց: Նստեցի ղեկավարման վահանակի առաջ, հավաքեցի անհրաժեշտ տվյալներն ու կոորդինատները:
Կարծես ոչինչ էլ չեղավ, բայց փոքրիկ տիեզերանավս տեղից պոկվեց: Ես արդեն կարող եմ ուղղակի վայելել Տիեզերքի հսկա լինելը ու իմ փոքր լինելը: Առաջներում այդ միտքը շատ էր վախեցնում, իսկ հիմա ուղղակի թաղվում եմ Տիեզերքի լռության գրկում ու վայելում եմ ժամանակի ու տարածության առաձգականությունը:

Մի սարդ վերևից իջավ ուղիղ տեսահորիզոնիս կենտրոնը, նրան խուց չի կարելի: Կարող է մտնել համակարգի մեջ ու վնասել սխեմաները, բաց պահին իր հանդեպ զգացածս չթողեց վռնդեմ: Ներմուծեցի վերադարձի տվյալները՝ 20 րոպե: Երկրի ֆաունայի ներկայացուցիչը մի քանի րոպե կախված մնաց, հետո անհետացավ: Փակեցի աչքերս, ժամանակը ասես կանգ առավ:
Վերադարձա սենյակ: Դուրս եկա միջանցք: Բոլորը քարացած ինձ նայեցին, հետո շարունակեցին իրենց գործը: Շրջվեցի՝ դռան վրա իմ ավան փոխարեն ուրիշ մեկինն էր գրված: Շոկի մեջ ընկա: Կողքովս անցնող ռոբոտին հարցրի թե ինչ է պատահել, ասաց, որ ես 2 օր ուշացել եմ: ԱԻ համակարգը որոշել է, որ չեն կարող հետաձգել գործերը, դրա համար ուրիշին են բերել: Մի քանի րոպե այդ մտքի հետ չեմ հարմարվում, հետո թեթևություն եմ զգում ու շունչ քաշում:
Արհեստական միջավայրից դուրս եմ գալիս փողոց: Կանաչավուն տարօրինակ մեքենա կա դրսում կանգնած: Մոտս նոստալգիկ զգացումներ առաջացան անծանոթ հնաոճ մեքենայից: Մեքենան ազդանշան տվեց, որ ճանաչեց դեմքս: Դուռը դանդաղ բացվեց․․․

----------

Smokie (18.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

_Արտամրցութային աշխատանք. չի մասնակցում քվեարկությանը: Բայց անպայման կարծիք թողե՜ք:_

*Ձյունը*

- Իմ պապան մենակով կարող ա աշխարհի ամենածանր գերանը բռնել, բարձրացնել:
- Իսկ իմ պապան ավտո ունի ու կարող ա քո պապային գցել տակը:
- Չունի՛:
- Ունի՛:
- Արդեն չունի, ես տեսա:
- Հա՞, դե ուրեմն դանակ ունի, աշխարհի ամենամեծ դանակն ա:
- Իմ պապան էլ թուր ունի:

Մանեն լուռ քայլում էր Վարդանի ու Սոնայի հետևից: Չորս տարեկանի համար դժվար է հասնել առաջին դասարանցիների հետևից, մանավանդ երբ մի ոտքդ բոբիկ է:

- Իսկ իմ պապան մենակով գնացել ա առաջ, բոլորին սպանել, հետ ա եկել:
- Սուտ ես ասում, բոլորին չի սպանել:
- Սպանել ա:
- Բա որ սպանել ա, էսօր ո՞վ էր կրակում:
- Էն ժամանակ ա բոլորին սպանել: Որ մեծանամ, ես էլ եմ բոլորին սպանելու:
- Չես կարող:
- Կարող եմ:
- Չես կարող, դու աղջիկ ես:
- Կարող եմ, էդ կապ չունի:
- Իսկ իմ պապայի վրա մի անգամ ռումբ ա ընկել, բայց իմ պապային ոչ մի բան չի եղել:
- Իմ պապան էլ ականի վրա ա կանգնել, բայց էլի ոչ մի բան չի եղել:
- Հա՞, դե ուրեմն իմ պապան հրացան ունի, կկրակի քո պապային:
- Իմ պապան էլ ունի հրացան, ու քո պապայինից էլ մեծ ա, բա՞:

Մանեն մե՛կ Վարդանին էր նայում, մե՛կ Սոնային ու չէր հասկանում՝ ինչ է կատարվում: Բայց հետո չդիմացավ.

- Իսկ իմ պապան... Իմ պապան լի՜քը դեղ ունի ու ամեն օր խմում ա:

Վարդանը մի պահ լռեց, զարմացած հետ նայեց, հետո մեծավարի որոշեց.

- Էդ հաշիվ չի:

Սոնան լրիվ սառել էր. հագի բաճկոնը պատռվել, բամբակը դուրս էր պրծել: Մի կերպ վրան փաթաթած շալը չէր օգնում, որ ցուրտը ներս չմտնի. դողում էր ու քայլում առաջ:

- Վարդ, սոված եմ:
- Իսկ ես սոված չեմ:
- Սուտ ես ասում, դու էլ երեկվանից հաց չես կերել:
- Ես կարող եմ մի տարի հաց չուտել:
- Ո՞նց կարող ես մի տարի հաց չուտել:
- Տենց, ես քեզնից ուժեղ եմ:
- Ուժեղ չես:
- Ուժեղ եմ:
- Հեչ էլ ուժեղ չես, ես էլ եմ կարող:

Վարդանի բերանից գոլորշի էր դուրս գալիս ու տեղնուտեղը օդում սառում: Գլուխը բաց էր: Մի պահ պտտվեց, տեսավ, որ Մանեն էլի հետ է ընկել, ու գոռաց.

- Մանե՜, շուտ արա:

Հետո հետ գնաց, մի կերպ գրկեց աղջկան ու հևալով հասավ Սոնային: Մանեն փաթաթվել էր տղայի վզին ու ամբողջ մարմնով ցնցվում էր:

- Բա որ ասում եմ՝ ուժե՞ղ եմ:
- Վարդ, հլը շատ կա՞:
- Չէ, համարյա հասել ենք:
- Կլինի՞ մի քիչ նստենք, հետո գնանք:
- Ու՞ր նստենք:
- Մեկ ա, մի քիչ նստենք, գնանք:

Վարդանը հետ նայեց. ձյունը խանգարում էր, բայց երևում էր, թե ոնց է հեռվում թանձր, սև ծուխ բարձրանում:

- Մինչև ա՜յ էն ծառն էլ գնանք ու նստենք, լա՞վ:
- Լավ:

Ծառի տակ մի քիչ մաքուր, ձնից ազատ հող կար: Սոնան հազալով նստեց սառած գետնին, ձեռքերը քաշեց-մտցրեց բաճկոնի թևքերի մեջ ու դրեց ծոցը, հետո պառկեց ու կուչ եկավ: Շալի տակից աչքերը փայլում էին: Վարդանը Մանեին իջեցրեց ներքև ու նստեց Սոնայի կողքին: Մանեն արդեն մի քանի ժամ է՝ չէր լացում:

- Սոն, բա դու տանկը տեսա՞ր:
- Ո՞ր տանկը:
- Դպրոցի մոտի, էլի:
- Հա: Սաքոյենց տան մեջ էր մտել, հետևից մի հատ էլ էր գալիս:
- Երկու հատ էի՞ն: Իմ պապան չթողեց՝ նայեմ: Ասեց՝ ձեզ վերցնեմ ու գնամ, ինքը հետո կգա:
- Իմ պապան դպրոցի մոտ չէր, բայց ինքը հաստատ էդ տանկին հիմա խփել ա:
- Իմ պապան էլ մյուսին ա խփել:
- Ես քո պապային տեսա, գոռում էր:
- Ընկեր Այվազյանն էլ էր գոռում:
- Բա սենց ու՞ր ենք գնում, Վարդ:
- Տատիենցս գյուղ:
- Քո տատիենց գյուղը մյուս կողմում չի՞:
- Չէ, էս կողմն ա: Ես պապայիս հետ եկել եմ, գիտեմ: Համ էլ մյուս կողմում բան չկա, մենակ իրանք են:
- Մրսում եմ, Վարդ:
- Որ մեծանամ, ես էլ եմ տանկ ունենալու: Ու ավտոմատ:
- Ինձ էլ կտա՞ս:
- Չէ, դու կրակել չգիտես:
- Գիտեմ:
- Չգիտես, դու նույնիսկ կռիվ-կռիվ խաղալ չգիտես:
- Գիտեմ, խրամատ էլ եմ փորել:
- Էդ իսկական խրամատ չէր, ստից էր: Իսկականը մեծ ա, ես տեսել եմ:
- Իսկական էր:

Մանեն կծկվել էր ծառի տակ ու դողում էր: Մազերը գլխարկի տակից դուրս էին պրծել ու լցվել էին դեմքին. փորձում էր մի կողմ տանել, բայց չէր կարողանում, փոքրիկ ձեռքերը չէին ենթարկվում: Բոբիկ ոտքը սկսել էր սևանալ: Ձեռքը տարավ գործած ժակետի գրպանը, ճմրթած թաշկինակ հանեց, մի ծայրը դրեց բերանն ու աչքերը փակեց:

- Սոն, հլը նայի՝ քնել ա՞:
- Եսիմ, ոնց որ: 
- Մեղք ա, թող մի քիչ քնի, հանգստանա:
- Չէ, ոնց որ չի քնել: Մա՞ն, քնած ե՞ս:
- Թող քնի, Սոն: Մի քիչ էլ նստենք, գնանք:
- Իսկ կարող ա՞՝ հետ գնանք, Վարդ:
- Չէ, ու՞ր հետ գնանք, դու հո գի՞ժ չես:
- Գնանք մեր տուն, էլի: Մամային կասենք, մեզ համար սպաս կսարքի, կուտենք: Դու սպաս սիրում ե՞ս:
- Ես ամենաշատը ձվածեղ եմ սիրում:
- Ես էլ:
- Տատիս ձվածեղ կանի, հենց հասնենք:
- Վարդ, բա քո պապան չասե՞ց՝ երբ կգա:
- Հենց հաղթեն, կգա:
- Բա տա՞նկը, Վարդ:
- Տանկին էլ... Տանկին էլ քո պապան կհաղթի:
- Բա որ չհաղթի՞: Գիտե՞ս, իմ պապայի ոտքը փայտից ա: Էն օրը խոտ էր գցում ներս, ընկավ, ոտքը պոկվեց: Բայց ինքը էլի կպցրեց տեղը: Քո պապան տենց չի կարող:
- Տե՞ս, ուրեմն կհաղթի: Քո պապան էլ ա ուժեղ:

Խուլ պայթյունների ձայներ էին գալիս: Սոնան ցնցվեց, հետո հանգստացավ. սովոր էր: Վարդանը վեր կացավ:

- Սոն, արի գնանք:
- Մի քիչ էլ մնանք, էլի:
- Չէ, արի: Թե չէ տանկերով կգան:
- Ես տանկից չեմ վախենում:
- Ես էլ չեմ վախենում:
- Մերոնք էլ տանկ ունեն:
- Գիտեմ, բայց արի գնանք:
- Բա Մանե՞ն:
- Մա՜ն: Ման, վեր կաց, մենք գնում ենք:
- Քնած ա, Վարդ:
- Դե արթնացրու:
- Չէ, թող քնի, մեղք ա, հլը փոքր ա:

Սոնան կանգնեց, կռացավ, գրկեց Մանեին: Աղջիկը շատ, շատ ծանր էր: Հետո երկուսով շարունակեցին քայլել: Հեռվում երկու ուղղաթիռ երևացին. թռչում էին ծխի կողմ:

- Վարդ, դու ամենաշատը ի՞նչ ես ուզում դառնալ, որ մեծանաս:
- Զինվոր:
- Չէ, իսկականից:
- Զինվոր: Սերժանտ:
- Ախպերս սերժանտ ա, ամառը տուն էր եկել:
- Ուրեմն կապիտան:
- Բա դու չես վախենու՞մ, որ կրակում են:
- Չէ, ես էլ եմ կրակելու:
- Էն օրը էլի կրակում էին, հիշում ե՞ս, ձեր պատին էլ էր կպել: Բա դու դրանից էլ չէիր վախեցե՞լ:
- Դե ավտոմատ էր, էլի, հո գռադ չէր:
- Գռադը ո՞րն ա, Վարդ:
- Էսօրվանը, Սոն: Գռադ էլ եմ կրակելու:

Փաթիլները նստում էին Մանեի դեմքին, բայց արդեն չէին հալվում: Թաշկինակն ընկել էր: Ձյունն ուժեղացել էր, մի քանի քայլի վրա ոչինչ չէր երևում: Սոնան բերանը բացեց, որ էլի ինչ-որ բան հարցնի, բայց փոշմանեց ու շարունակեց հևալով քայլել Վարդանի հետևից: Հետևում թանձր ծուխը կորել էր, ու սպիտակ լռության մեջ մերթ-մերթ լսվող խուլ պայթյուններն արդեն այդքան էլ վախենալու չէին թվում:

- Մրսում եմ, Վարդ:
- Ես էլ եմ մրսում: Ոչինչ, քիչ մնաց, արդեն հասնում ենք:
- Ի՞նչ գիտես:
- Գիտեմ, պապայիս հետ լիքը եկել եմ:
- Բայց ավտոյով եք եկել, է:
- Ոտքով էլ ա մոտ, ես գիտեմ: Ոտքով ավելի մոտ ա: Տուր մի քիչ էլ ես գրկեմ:
- Զգույշ, չգցես, քնած ա: Քնի, Ման ջան, քիչ մնաց: Քիչ մնաց:

----------

Cassiopeia (16.01.2017), einnA (16.01.2017), laro (20.01.2017), Marcus (28.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (16.01.2017), Ruby Rue (16.01.2017), Sambitbaba (16.01.2017), Srtik (16.01.2017), Tiger29 (16.01.2017), Աթեիստ (16.01.2017), Գաղթական (19.02.2017), մարիօ (18.01.2017), Նիկեա (17.01.2017), Շինարար (16.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Նախապես գրանցված հեղինակների մրցութային աշխատանքները.
*Ճանապարհ 1.0
Հետհաշվարկ*

Արտամրցութային աշխատանք.
*Ձյունը*

Քվեարկությունը կտևի 3 օր:
Արտամրցութային աշխատանքը նույնպես բաց է կարծիքների համար:

Հաճելի ընթերցանություն և բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Մեկ էլ հիշեցնեմ, որ դուետների համար գրանցումները միշտ բաց են: Դա կարող եք անել անձնական նամակագրության միջոցով: 2 գրանցում = նոր դուետ:
Գրական դիմակների համար էլ կարող եք աշխատանքներ ուղարկել. մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ձյունը այնքան ցավալի էր, որ դժվարանում եմ լավը կոչել: Համենայն դեպս մթնոլորտը լրիվ փոխանցեց:
Տեսնես ով է գրել, այստեղ այսպես գրողներ չեմ հանդիպել /թեև շատ չեմ կարդում, կարող է և կան/:
Այվի, դու՞ ես:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.01.2017), Շինարար (16.01.2017)

----------


## Freeman

Դեռ մենակ ձյունն եմ կարդացել, չեմ քվեարկում:
Շատ լավն էր, մի հատ էլ առանձին ռեսպեկտ սպիտակ լռության համար:

----------


## Մուշու

Հետաքրքիր է «Ճանապարհ 1.0» ու «Հետհաշվարկ» գրողները ծանո՞թ  են  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Ձյան հեղինակ, քեզ վարկանիշ է եկել, խնդրել են փոխանցել ։)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լավ չեք անում ։)
«Ձյունը»-ից հետո մրցույթային գործերին չեմ ուզում ձայն տամ ։)

Էն երկուսը համ նման էին, համ բան չասող։ Ինչքան էլ էս նոստալգիկ տեսքտերը լինեն, ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ մարդը նորմալ հարմարություններով ավտոյով գնալու կարոտով հիշի իրա «Երազ»-ը։ Հինը կարաս կարոտես, եթե նորն ավելի վատն ա։ Իսկ գրածներում ես վատը չտեսա։
«Հետհաշավարկում» նաև տարածության մեջ կորա։
Գալիս ա տուն, տան ներսում նստում ա կապսուլա ա թռնում, հետ ա գալիս, տեսնում ա դռան վրա ուրիշ մարդու անուն։ Բայց ինքը դուռը չպիտի տեսներ, որտև արդեն ներսում էր։

Ամեն դեպքում ձայնս տալիս եմ հետհաշվարկին, ինքը ինչ որ սյուժեյին մոտ բան ուներ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ձյան հեղինակ, քեզ վարկանիշ է եկել, խնդրել են փոխանցել ։)


Ես էլ եմ խնդրում, Այվ ջան... իմ կողմից էլ...
Շատ էր լավը, ուղղակի ասելու բան չկա... Այնքան համոզիչ էր, տեսանելի ամեն ինչը, կենդանի ու ցավոտ...
Ապրի հեղինակը, գրկում եմ պինդ-պինդ... :Love:

----------

ivy (16.01.2017), Tiger29 (16.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> «Ձյունը»-ից հետո մրցույթային գործերին չեմ ուզում ձայն տամ ։)


Իսկ ես "Ձյունից" առաջ արդեն որոշեցի ձայն չտալ: Բացարձակապես ոչինչ չասացին այդ երկու գործերը: Նույնիսկ չեմ կարող ասել, թե որ մեկն առավել դուր չեկավ...
Ներողություն հեղինակներից...

----------

Tiger29 (16.01.2017), Աթեիստ (16.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այվի, դու՞ ես:


Չեմ կարծում, Այվիի թեման չէ...
Բայց Գալի թափը շատ զգացվեց... Կամ էլ, եթե Վորդն այսքան երկար չբացակայեր, կարելի էր նրա վրա կասկածել:
Մյուս կողմից, Գալն էլ է բացակայում... :Think:

----------


## ivy

Մրցույթը հայտարարելուց մի քանի ժամ(!) հետո ստացա «Ձյունը». հեղինակը չէր նկատել, որ նախագծին նախապես գրանցված երկու հոգի են մասնակցում և ուզում էր ինքն էլ մասնակցել: Բայց դե որոշեցինք արտամրցութային դնել, քանի որ ինքը գրանցված մասնակից չէր: 
Երբ կարդացի գրածը, սիրտս վատացավ: Շատ պատկերավոր էր. ամեն բառը նենց տեղին էր ընտրած, միանգամից ընկնում էիր իրավիճակի մեջ ու էդ ամենը համ տեսնում, համ զգում: Էն տեքստերից չի, որ պիտի բացես ծալքերը, զգայական մակարդակի վրա ընկալես, փորձես խորանալ, հասկանալ ու դրանից տպավորվես (Լիզի ականջը կանչի), չէ, սա կատարյալ ռեալիստական, ուղիղ գրված և թրի պես ծակող պատմվածք էր: Ու անկեղծ ասած, էս կարգի ռեալիստական ու սիրտ ծակող պատմություն վաղուց չէի կարդացել: Ես էդ էրեխեքին լրիվ տեսա. ահավոր էր: 
Ինչ-որ իմաստով լավ է, որ էս գործը չի դրված քվեարկության. շատ տարբերվում է մրցութային աշխատանքներից: Ու նույն նժարի վրա չէր լինի քվեարկությունը:

----------

Cassiopeia (16.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (16.01.2017), Sambitbaba (16.01.2017), Smokie (06.02.2017), Tiger29 (16.01.2017), Աթեիստ (16.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Հիմա մրցութայինների վերաբերյալ:

*
Ճանապարհ 1.0*
Հավես տրամադրություն ստեղծող պատկեր էր: Հա, սյուժե առանձնապես չկար, բայց դա ոչ էլ պահանջի մեջ էր մտնում: Համ մեքենայի ընթացքը զգացի, համ միջի վարորդին:
Կուզենայի իմանալ, թե ինչից է ստեղծվել էս պատկերը: Ինչու է հեղինակը հենց էս թեմայով գրել: Որտեղից է գալիս էս տրամադրությունը: 
Հեղինակ ջան, անպայման գրիր վերջում:
*
Հետհաշվարկ*
Էս պատմվածքը շերտավոր էր: Դեռ պիտի մի հատ էլ կարդամ ու փորձեմ հասկանալ: 
Հեղինակը չի էլ փորձել առանձնապես բացատրել, թե ինչն ինչոց է: Ու լավ էլ արել է. ինքը հետևել է միայն իր շարադրանքին ու չի փորեձլ «գոհացնել» ընթերցողին: 
Դեռ էլի կկարդամ ու կփորձեմ շերտերը բացել: Կուզեի, որ հեղինակը վերջում մի քիչ գրեր իր պատմվածքի մասին: 

***
Մեկ էլ մի բան. երբեմն մոտս էն տպավորությունն է, որ հեղինակներն ավելի հավեսով գրանցվում են, քան թե հետո գրում:
Գուցե առաջադրանքներն իրենց սրտով չեն, կամ ժամկետների հետ խնդիր ունեն: Կամ մուսա որսալը հեշտ չի... Չգիտեմ:
Ասածս ինչ է: Գրանցվեք, երբ հաստատ գիտեք, որ համ ժամանակ ունեք, համ հավես, համ էլ մուսաները բոլոր կողմերից խեղդում են: Իսկ առաջադրանքն ընդամենը պստիկ ուղղություն է ցույց տալիս. վերջին հաշվով, ստեղծագործության նյութն ամբողջովին ձեր երևակայությանն է թողած: Գրեք ինչ ուզում եք ու ոնց ուզում եք:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.01.2017)

----------


## einnA

Կարդացի «Ձյունը», զգացի, որ նստած արդեն քանի րոպե է շարունակություն եմ հորինում մտքումս, ու սիրտս անհանգիստ զարկում է:
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին` կենդանի ու նաև շատ խնամքով էս գործն անելու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ձյունի մասին էնքան լավ բաներ ասեցիք, որ բացեցի, կարդացի: Ու հիմա գիտեմ՝ Սամն ու մյուսները ջղայնանալու են, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ դուրս չեկավ: Հեղինակը ոնց որ փորձեր ընթերցողի նուրբ թելերի վրա ազդել՝ պատերազմ, էրեխեք, ցուրտ, բայց դա արել ա խիստ մակերեսային կերպով: Էս երեք կոմպոնենտը որտեղ ուզում ես, իրար կողքի դիր, կստացվի շատ հուզիչ պատմվածք:

Մեկ էլ առաջին դասարանցի էրեխեքը բավական մեծ են արդեն, որ հասկանան՝ իրենց շուրջն ինչ ա կատարվում: Մի տեսակ անիրական էր թվում, որ էդ էրեխեքը տենց գլուխ կգովային փայտե ոտի մասին:

Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ պատմվածքներում էրեխեքին խոսացնելը բավական բարդ բան ա ու պետք ա կոնկրետ իրավիճակի էրեխեքի հետ լիքը շփում ունենալ դա հասկանալու համար:

Եսի՞մ, երևի պիտի քննարկումը սկզբում չկարդայի, որ էդքան մեծ սպասելիքներով չմտնեի թեմա:

----------

CactuSoul (19.01.2017), Ուլուանա (16.01.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ձյունի մասին էնքան լավ բաներ ասեցիք, որ բացեցի, կարդացի: Ու հիմա գիտեմ՝ Սամն ու մյուսները ջղայնանալու են, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ դուրս չեկավ: Հեղինակը ոնց որ փորձեր ընթերցողի նուրբ թելերի վրա ազդել՝ պատերազմ, էրեխեք, ցուրտ, բայց դա արել ա խիստ մակերեսային կերպով: Էս երեք կոմպոնենտը որտեղ ուզում ես, իրար կողքի դիր, կստացվի շատ հուզիչ պատմվածք:
> 
> Մեկ էլ առաջին դասարանցի էրեխեքը բավական մեծ են արդեն, որ հասկանան՝ իրենց շուրջն ինչ ա կատարվում: Մի տեսակ անիրական էր թվում, որ էդ էրեխեքը տենց գլուխ կգովային փայտե ոտի մասին:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ պատմվածքներում էրեխեքին խոսացնելը բավական բարդ բան ա ու պետք ա կոնկրետ իրավիճակի էրեխեքի հետ լիքը շփում ունենալ դա հասկանալու համար:
> 
> Եսի՞մ, երևի պիտի քննարկումը սկզբում չկարդայի, որ էդքան մեծ սպասելիքներով չմտնեի թեմա:


Իսկ  Ձյունը իսկապես լեզուս չպտտվեց լավը որակել, բայց ազդեցիկ էր շատ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մրցույթի երկու տարբերակները ոնց որ նույն մարդը լիներ գրած. զարմանալի ա, որ տրված պայմաններից անկախ՝ երկուսն էլ նույն ֆուտուրիստական սեթինգն ունեին։ Ոչ մեկն էլ բան չասեց մի տեսակ։ Բայց դեռ էլի կկարդամ։ Առայժմ չեմ քվեարկում։ 

Առաջինը մի պահ մտածեցի՝ Սամը կարող ա լինի (դե, տաքսի (Uber), Սեմ (ի դեպ, Սեմ, ոչ թե Սէմ)... Բայց եսիմ, գրելաոճը չնմանացրի։ Չնայած վերջին անգամն էլ, որ ինքն էր եղել, չէի նմանացրել էլի  :Jpit: ։

Արտամրցութային տարբերակի հետ կապված համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ. թեման էր ազդեցիկ՝ պատերազմ, երեխաներ, ցուրտ. ընթերցողի վրա ազդելու համար էսքանն էլ երևի հերիք կլիներ շատ անգրագետ գրված չլինելու դեպքում։ Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում նույնիսկ շատ գրագետ ու սահուն էր շարադրված։ Ասենք, էսքան գրագետ Հայկօն կարող էր գրած լինել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մտածում եմ՝ ինքը պիտի որ ավելի լավ, ավելի ուժեղ գրեր։ Իսկ սա մի քիչ թույլ էր շարադրանքի առումով։ Ուղղակի սյուժեի ողբերգականությունն էնքան ուժեղ է խփում զգայականի վրա, որ երևի մի քիչ դժվար է դրա տակից դուրս գալն ու ավելի սթափ գնահատելը։ Մյուս կողմից էլ ես էլ եմ մեծ սպասելիքներով կարդացել. թեման չէի մտել, Բարեկամն ինձ ասեց «Ձյուն»–ի մասին, որ շատ լավն ա ու ազդեցիկ, մտա, կարդացի, բայց ինձ էդքան չտպավորեց. շատ ավելի ուժեղ գործ էի սպասում։ 

Քանի որ «Ձյունն» ամեն դեպքում առանձնանում է մյուսներից, փորձեմ սրա մասին մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն գրել։ 
Նախ դրականի մասին. արդեն ասեցի, որ շատ գրագետ էր գրված, նաև լավ էր էն, որ բացատրելու փոխարեն ցույց էր տրվում ամեն ինչ, օրինակ՝ երեխաների՝ սոված լինելը՝ իրենց խոսակցությունների միջոցով, ինչպես նաև այլ ընտանեկան, սոցիալական հանգամանքներ, Մանեի սառել–մահանալը՝ (ծանրացել էր, փաթիլներն այլևս չէին հալվում դեմքին ընկնելիս և այլն), այսինքն՝ իրավիճակի ողբերգականությունը ցույց էր տրվում միայն հերոսների խոսակցությունների ու անուղղակի նկարագրությունների միջոցով։ 

Բացասական էր էն, որ երեխաների էդ «իմ պապան սենց, քո պապան՝ նենց» խոսակցությունները մի քիչ շատ էին, իմ կարծիքով, ձանձրացնում էին արդեն, կարելի էր ավելի քիչ անել։ Ու ընդհանրապես ստեղծագործություններում, ինչպես Բյուրը նկատեց, երեխաներին խոսեցնելը մի քիչ մուխանատ գործ է, մեծ զգուշություն ու տեղեկացվածություն է պահանջում, հակառակ դեպքում անբնականություն ու անիրականություն ստանալու վտանգ կա։ Չեմ կարող ասել, թե տվյալ դեպքում նկատելիորեն էդպես էր, բայց, մեկ է, ինչ–որ բան էն չէր, ըստ իս։ Ինչ–որ պարզունակություն կար, ամեն ինչ մի տեսակ հարթ էր. եռաչափության պակաս էի զգում կարդալիս։ 

Ամեն դեպքում եթե երեք գործերն էլ մրցութային լինեին, երևի էս մեկի օգտին քվեարկեի։ Բայց մրցութայինները կաշխատեմ էլի կարդալ, որ կողմնորոշվեմ՝ որ մեկի օգտին քվեարկել, համ էլ Այվիի ասած շերտերը փորձեմ բացահայտել։

----------

CactuSoul (19.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Ձյունը - իսկապես ակումբում էս վերջերս քիչ են ստեղծագործությունները, որ չես կարդում, շնորհակալություն դնում ու անցնում։ Հատկապես էս առաջադրանքների ֆորմատում։ Հենց այդ բացառություններից ա սա։ Շատ շոշափելի ու ազդեցիկ ա։ Երեխաներին խոսացնելը իրոք բարդ բան ա, բայց հեղինակը ճիշտ ա ընտրել, թե բառերը, թե բնույթը, ու իրանց տեսանկյունից ցույց տալը /հեղինակի խոսքը քիչ ա ու տեղին/։ Լինում են չէ, որ փորձում են երեխաներին խոսակցական առանձնահատկություններ տալ, շատ անհաջող բան ա ստացվում։ 

 Համ էլ մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ հեղինակը գրելուց, որոշել ա, որ ցրտի, երեխաների ու պատերազմի մասին գրեմ հուզիչ բան կստացվի։ Բավականին մեծ ցինիզմ ա պետք տենց բան անելու համար։

 Ընդհանրապես պատերազմը շատ վերացական բան ա թվում, մինչև ներսից չես նայում։ Այ սենց ներսից հայացք։ Ու նման գործը լավ ու վատ որակելն ա մակերեսային։

----------

ivy (16.01.2017), Sambitbaba (16.01.2017), Smokie (06.02.2017), Աթեիստ (16.01.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համ էլ մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ հեղինակը գրելուց, որոշել ա, որ ցրտի, երեխաների ու պատերազմի մասին գրեմ հուզիչ բան կստացվի։ Բավականին մեծ ցինիզմ ա պետք տենց բան անելու համար։


Համենայնդեպս, հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ ես նկատի չեմ ունեցել, թե հեղինակը հատուկ ա էդ թեման ընտրել։

----------

ivy (16.01.2017), Sambitbaba (16.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համ էլ մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ հեղինակը գրելուց, որոշել ա, որ ցրտի, երեխաների ու պատերազմի մասին գրեմ հուզիչ բան կստացվի։ Բավականին մեծ ցինիզմ ա պետք տենց բան անելու համար։
> 
>  Ընդհանրապես պատերազմը շատ վերացական բան ա թվում, մինչև ներսից չես նայում։ Այ սենց ներսից հայացք։ Ու նման գործը լավ ու վատ որակելն ա մակերեսային։


Ես չեմ ասում, որ գրելուց որոշել ա էդ երեք թեմաները խառնի, որ հուզիչ լինի, այլ ասում եմ, որ էդ երեք թեմաները ոնց էլ խառնես, հուզիչ կլինի: 

Ու ես էդ զգացողությունը չունեցա, որ պատերազմին ներսից նայած գործ ա: Հակառակը, դրսից էր, ահավոր դրսից:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես չեմ ասում, որ գրելուց որոշել ա էդ երեք թեմաները խառնի, որ հուզիչ լինի, այլ ասում եմ, որ էդ երեք թեմաները ոնց էլ խառնես, հուզիչ կլինի: 
> 
> Ու ես էդ զգացողությունը չունեցա, որ պատերազմին ներսից նայած գործ ա: Հակառակը, դրսից էր, ահավոր դրսից:


 Բյուր երեխաները պատերազմից էին փախել, ու խոսում էին պատերազմի մասին, իրանց ընկալումը ուրիշ ա, բայց ի՞նչն ա դրսից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր երեխաները պատերազմից էին փախել, ու խոսում էին պատերազմի մասին, իրանց ընկալումը ուրիշ ա, բայց ի՞նչն ա դրսից։


Հեղինակը: Տեքստում ես էդ ներսը չեմ տեսնում: Միակ նախադասությունը, որ էդ ներսի զգացողությունը հաղորդում ա, այ էս մեկն ա.




> Սոնան ցնցվեց, հետո հանգստացավ. սովոր էր:


Մնացածն ինձ չի համոզում: 
Բայց հա, ինչը ճիշտ ա, ճիշտ ա, շարադրանքը լավն ա, գրագետ ա ու կարևորը՝ ածականներ գրեթե չկան:

----------


## LisBeth

> Հեղինակը: Տեքստում ես էդ ներսը չեմ տեսնում: Միակ նախադասությունը, որ էդ ներսի զգացողությունը հաղորդում ա, այ էս մեկն ա.
> 
> 
> 
> Մնացածն ինձ չի համոզում: 
> Բայց հա, ինչը ճիշտ ա, ճիշտ ա, շարադրանքը լավն ա, գրագետ ա ու կարևորը՝ ածականներ գրեթե չկան:


Հեղինակը էնքան քիչ ա գործում, որ իրա դրսից լինելը ամբողջը չի սարքում մակերեսային։ Մնացածը քեզ համոզելու համար էլ չի, նկարագրություններ են, որ լրացնում են։ Իսկ ներսի զգացողությունը դիալոգներում ա։

----------

Sambitbaba (16.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ամեն ինչի մեջ էլ որ ընկնես փնտրես, ինչ թերություն ուզես կգտնես։ Բայց ինչի՞ համար։ Եթե լավ շարադրված, կարգին գործ ա։ Ու հա, ազդեցիկ ա։

----------

LisBeth (16.01.2017), Sambitbaba (16.01.2017), Աթեիստ (16.01.2017), Շինարար (17.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամն ու մյուսները ջղայնանալու են, բայց պիտի ասեմ


Հիմա պիտի ասես, որ նորից կպնում եմ: Ինչու՞ բերանս բացեցիր...
Սամը ջղայնանում է ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ քեզ ինչ-որ բան դուր չի եկել. Սամին ու մյուսներին էլ հաճախ ինչ-որ բան դուր չի գալիս ու հենց այդպես էլ պետք է լինի:
Սամին դուր չի գալիս այն, որ դու տրաքում ես քո կարևորությունից: Կներես, որ այս անգամ արդեն ուղիղ եմ ասում, քանզի նամյոկներով ասելու փորձերս ապարդյուն են անցնում, ցավոք:



> Ձյունի մասին էնքան լավ բաներ ասեցիք, որ բացեցի, կարդացի:


Սա արդեն, կամ սրա նման մի բան, դու արդեն դարձրել ես քո կլիշեն, - ուշադրություն դարձրու, քո համարյա ամեն գրառում որևէ մեկի ստեղծագործության մասին նման նախադասությամբ է ստեղծվում: Տիպա, պարոն Բյուրը ժամանակ է գտել, եկել է, բոլորդ ոտքի՛... Բյուր ջան, այդ նախադասությունը քեզ տոնու՞ս է տալիս, ինչ է... Առանց դրա չի՞ գրվում... Որևէ մեկը կոխու՞մ է քո աչքը իր ժամանակ ունենալ-չունենալը, թե՞ քեզ թվում է, որ քեզանից բացի բոլորն անկյալ ընկած են կոմպի առջև: Ժամանակ չունես, մի կարդա, մի գրիր, սիրելիս: Պետք չէ ԲԱՐԵՀԱՃԵԼ ու դրանով նվաստացնել հեղինակին:




> Հեղինակը ոնց որ փորձեր ընթերցողի նուրբ թելերի վրա ազդել՝ պատերազմ, էրեխեք, ցուրտ, բայց դա արել ա խիստ մակերեսային կերպով: Էս երեք կոմպոնենտը որտեղ ուզում ես, իրար կողքի դիր, կստացվի շատ հուզիչ պատմվածք:


Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե հեղինակը փորձել է ոչ թե ազդել, այլ խորինս զգալ ասածդ պատերազմ-երեխեք-ցուրտը: Իմիջիայլոց, ի՞նչ խորություն ես ուզում տեսնել այդ երեք կոմպոնենտի մեջ, այնտեղ ամեն ինչ տեսանելի է, պարզ ու մակերեսային: Պետք է զգաս ու ապրես ուղղակի խորը, այ, դա արդեն կարողանալ է պետք...
Հեղինակը կարողացել է այդ անել այնպես, որ սարսռում ես դրանից: Եվ դա գալիս է հենց ասածդ "մակերասայնությունից", որն ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ "տեսանելիություն" անվանել:




> Մեկ էլ առաջին դասարանցի էրեխեքը բավական մեծ են արդեն, որ հասկանան՝ իրենց շուրջն ինչ ա կատարվում: Մի տեսակ անիրական էր թվում, որ էդ էրեխեքը տենց գլուխ կգովային փայտե ոտի մասին:
> Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ պատմվածքներում էրեխեքին խոսացնելը բավական բարդ բան ա ու պետք ա կոնկրետ իրավիճակի էրեխեքի հետ լիքը շփում ունենալ դա հասկանալու համար:


Այդ երեխեքը, կարելի է ասել, ծնվել են պատերազմի դաշտում, ապրում են պատերազմի դաշտում, դպրոց են գնում պատերազմի դաշտում՝ հնարավոր է, ամիսը մեկ օր, ունեն մեկուկես ուսուցիչ ու երկուսուկես գիրք ու խաղում են դատարկ փամփուշտներով, այլ ոչ այֆոններով: Դու ա՞յս երեխաների մասին ես խոսում, երբ ասում ես, որ քեզ չի բավարարում նրանց աշխարհընկալումը:
Եթե տաք կամինի կողքը նստած մուլտիկ նայելիս երեխաները խոսեին փայտե ոտքի մասին, ես էլ գլուխ գովել կհամարեի: Բայց այս դեպքում դա ուղղակի նրանց կյանքի դառը իրականությունն է, հասկանու՞մ ես: Նրանք խոսում են իրենց կողքին պատերազմող իրենց հայրերի մասին, այսինքն, այդ փոքրիկների կյանքն անցնում է պատերազմի սարսափների մեջ ու դրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ նրանք չգիտեն: 
Սա է ցույց տվել հեղինակը և հոյակապ է ցույց տվել:
Եվ որքա՜ն ազդեցուցիչ է այս երեխեքի իմաստությունը. երկուսն էլ շատ լավ գիտեն, որ Մանեն կենդանի չէ այլևս, բայց խոսքները մեկ արած, համարում են, որ քնած է: Որովհետև "քնած" Մանեին ավելի հեշտ է տանելն ու պատճառաբանված: Որովհետև Մանեին թողնել չեն կարող...

----------

Աթեիստ (16.01.2017), Արէա (17.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա պիտի ասես, որ նորից կպնում եմ: Ինչու՞ բերանս բացեցիր...
> Սամը ջղայնանում է ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ քեզ ինչ-որ բան դուր չի եկել. Սամին ու մյուսներին էլ հաճախ ինչ-որ բան դուր չի գալիս ու հենց այդպես էլ պետք է լինի:
> Սամին դուր չի գալիս այն, որ դու տրաքում ես քո կարևորությունից: Կներես, որ այս անգամ արդեն ուղիղ եմ ասում, քանզի նամյոկներով ասելու փորձերս ապարդյուն են անցնում, ցավոք:


Սամ, լավ էլի, ի՞նչ իմ կարևորություն, ի՞նչ բան։ Ուղղակի ասում եմ՝ սխալ արեցի, որ սկզբում կարծիքները կարդացի, հետո պատմվածքը, որովհետև բավական լուրջ սպասելիքներով կարդացի պատմվածքը։




> Սա արդեն, կամ սրա նման մի բան, դու արդեն դարձրել ես քո կլիշեն, - ուշադրություն դարձրու, քո համարյա ամեն գրառում որևէ մեկի ստեղծագործության մասին նման նախադասությամբ է ստեղծվում: Տիպա, պարոն Բյուրը ժամանակ է գտել, եկել է, բոլորդ ոտքի՛... Բյուր ջան, այդ նախադասությունը քեզ տոնու՞ս է տալիս, ինչ է... Առանց դրա չի՞ գրվում... Որևէ մեկը կոխու՞մ է քո աչքը իր ժամանակ ունենալ-չունենալը, թե՞ քեզ թվում է, որ քեզանից բացի բոլորն անկյալ ընկած են կոմպի առջև: Ժամանակ չունես, մի կարդա, մի գրիր, սիրելիս: Պետք չէ ԲԱՐԵՀԱՃԵԼ ու դրանով նվաստացնել հեղինակին:


Սամ, ես ստեղ ասե՞լ եմ ժամանակ ունեմ, թե չունեմ։ Թե ինչ պայմաններում եմ կարդացել կամ ժամանակ գտել եմ, թե չեմ գտել, դա իմ գործն ա։ Ես էստեղ բողոքու՞մ եմ, որ ժամանակ եմ տրամադրել։ Դեռ ավելին ասեմ՝ մի քանի անգամ մտածել եմ գրառումս տեղադրելուց առաջ, որովհետև հեշտ բան չի ընդհանուր կարծիքին հակառակ կարծիք ասելը ու առավելևս հեշտ չի, երբ էդ ասողը ես եմ, որովհետև Սամը թռնելու ա դեմքիս։ Բայց ինչու՞ ես սենց կատաղում, երբ քո գործի մասին չեմ խոսում։ Եթե դու ես գրել, նախապես ասա, քննարկումից դուրս գամ։





> Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե հեղինակը փորձել է ոչ թե ազդել, այլ խորինս զգալ ասածդ պատերազմ-երեխեք-ցուրտը: Իմիջիայլոց, ի՞նչ խորություն ես ուզում տեսնել այդ երեք կոմպոնենտի մեջ, այնտեղ ամեն ինչ տեսանելի է, պարզ ու մակերեսային: Պետք է զգաս ու ապրես ուղղակի խորը, այ, դա արդեն կարողանալ է պետք...
> Հեղինակը կարողացել է այդ անել այնպես, որ սարսռում ես դրանից: Եվ դա գալիս է հենց ասածդ "մակերասայնությունից", որն ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ "տեսանելիություն" անվանել:


Որպես ընթերցող ես դա չեմ ընկալում, որ հեղինակի զգացածն ա։ Եթե հեղինակի զգացածն ա, թող ների ինձ։ Բայց էս գործը կարդալիս ես չհավատացի գրածին, չհավատացի հեղինակի զգացածին։ Հիմա ես էլ սենց ընթերցող եմ։ Էսքան մարդու լացացրել ա հեղինակը, ի՞նչ վատ ա, թող մի հոգի էլ դժգոհ լինի։




> Այդ երեխեքը, կարելի է ասել, ծնվել են պատերազմի դաշտում, ապրում են պատերազմի դաշտում, դպրոց են գնում պատերազմի դաշտում՝ հնարավոր է, ամիսը մեկ օր, ունեն մեկուկես ուսուցիչ ու երկուսուկես գիրք ու խաղում են դատարկ փամփուշտներով, այլ ոչ այֆոններով: Դու ա՞յս երեխաների մասին ես խոսում, երբ ասում ես, որ քեզ չի բավարարում նրանց աշխարհընկալումը:
> Եթե տաք կամինի կողքը նստած մուլտիկ նայելիս երեխաները խոսեին փայտե ոտքի մասին, ես էլ գլուխ գովել կհամարեի: Բայց այս դեպքում դա ուղղակի նրանց կյանքի դառը իրականությունն է, հասկանու՞մ ես: Նրանք խոսում են իրենց կողքին պատերազմող իրենց հայրերի մասին, այսինքն, այդ փոքրիկների կյանքն անցնում է պատերազմի սարսափների մեջ ու դրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ նրանք չգիտեն: 
> Սա է ցույց տվել հեղինակը և հոյակապ է ցույց տվել:


Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հեղինակը դա ա փորձել ցույց տալ, բայց իմ ընկալմամբ պատերազմի մեջ ապրող էրեխեքը բավական հասուն են, ու իրենց համար փայտե ոտքը կամ դեղերով ապրելը հպարտանալու բան չի։ Դրա համար չհավատացի։




> Եվ որքա՜ն ազդեցուցիչ է այս երեխեքի իմաստությունը. երկուսն էլ շատ լավ գիտեն, որ Մանեն կենդանի չէ այլևս, բայց խոսքները մեկ արած, համարում են, որ քնած է: Որովհետև "քնած" Մանեին ավելի հեշտ է տանելն ու պատճառաբանված: Որովհետև Մանեին թողնել չեն կարող...


Ես չտեսա որևէ տեղ, որ գիտեին, թե Մանեն կենդանի չի։ 

Սամ, թե դու ես գրել, անձնական նամակով ասա, ռադ ըլնեմ էս թեմայից, ինչ կլնի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն ինչի մեջ էլ որ ընկնես փնտրես, ինչ թերություն ուզես կգտնես։ Բայց ինչի՞ համար։ Եթե լավ շարադրված, կարգին գործ ա։ Ու հա, ազդեցիկ ա։


Լավ շարադրվածը՝ հա, կարգինի գործի պոտենցիալ ունի, բայց ազդեցիկ չի: Կամ էլ երևի ես քարից սիրտ ունեմ, ինձ վրա չեն ազդում մենակ հուզականի վրա կենտրոնացած գործերը:

----------


## ivy

> Լավ շարադրվածը՝ հա, կարգինի գործի պոտենցիալ ունի, բայց ազդեցիկ չի: Կամ էլ երևի ես քարից սիրտ ունեմ, ինձ վրա չեն ազդում մենակ հուզականի վրա կենտրոնացած գործերը:


Բյուր, մի քիչ էլ մրցութայիններից գրի։ Կարդացե՞լ ես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մի քիչ էլ մրցութայիններից գրի։ Կարդացե՞լ ես։


Չեմ կարդացել դեռ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եվ որքա՜ն ազդեցուցիչ է այս երեխեքի իմաստությունը. երկուսն էլ շատ լավ գիտեն, որ Մանեն կենդանի չէ այլևս, բայց խոսքները մեկ արած, համարում են, որ քնած է: Որովհետև "քնած" Մանեին ավելի հեշտ է տանելն ու պատճառաբանված: Որովհետև Մանեին թողնել չեն կարող...


Հըմ... Բայց գիտեի՞ն որ։ Ես տենց չեմ հասկացել։ Չեմ կարծում, թե էդ տարիքի երեխեքն էդքանը կարողանային հասկանալ։ Ու պատմվածքում էլ չեմ նկատել նենց բան, որից կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ գիտեին։ Կասե՞ս, թե դու կոնկրետ ինչից ես տենց հասկացել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, թե դու ես գրել, անձնական նամակով ասա, ռադ ըլնեմ էս թեմայից, ինչ կլնի։


Երջանիկ կլինեի, եթե այդպես գրել կարողանայի...

Իսկ քո մասին ոչինչ չէի ասի, եթե կոնկրետ ինձ չմատնանշեիր, որովհետև վերջին դեպքից հետո որոշել էի այլևս ինձ զսպել...

Բայց դու համոզված ասում ես, որ ես ջղայնանալու եմ, բայց չես հասկանում, թե ինչից եմ ջղայնանալու: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ հասկանաս:

Մենք կարող ենք էջեր շարունակ իրար գլուխ կոտրել մի ստեղծագործության շուրջ տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենալու պատճառով ու կարող ենք դա անել մեծ սիրով, բառի բուն իմաստով, ու դա ջղայնանալու ոչ մի առիթ չի տա: Բայց քո ասածից ստացվում է, որ ես դրանից կարող եմ ջղայնանալ ու դու սխալ ես, սիրելիս: Առավել ևս, բոլորովին կապ չունի, ես եմ կոնկրետ գործի հեղինակը, թե մեկ ուրիշը, - այսքան տարիների ընթացքում գոնե այս պարզ բանը կարող էիր հասկանալ:
Բայց յուրաքանչյուր գործի մասին (ոչ թե իմ, այլ բոլորի) խոսելիս, դու սկզբից խոսում ես ոչ թե գործի, այլ քո մասին: Սա է ինձ ջղայնացնողը: Ավելի շուտ, ոչ թե ջղայնացնողը՝ սա քո ասած բառն է, ես էլ թութակի պես հա կրկնում եմ, - ես կասեի, ցավ պատճառողը: Որովհետև, ըստ իս, մարդ իրեն այդքան կարևորություն չպետք է տա, ով էլ որ լինի: Որովհետև, այդ դեպքում, նա կորցնում է իր կարևորությունը դիմացինի աչքերում:

Չեմ ասում, թե պետք է քեզ փոխես և այլն: Ամեն մարդ վարվում է, ինչպես հարմար է գտնում: Ես էլ կաշխատեմ այլևս չխոթել քիթս քո վարքի մեջ: Բայց, խնդրում եմ, եթե հանկարծ նորից իմ անունը տաս, գոնե ալիքները մի խառնիր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հըմ... Բայց գիտեի՞ն որ։ Ես տենց չեմ հասկացել։ Չեմ կարծում, թե էդ տարիքի երեխեքն էդքանը կարողանային հասկանալ։ Ու պատմվածքում էլ չեմ նկատել նենց բան, որից կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ գիտեին։ Կասե՞ս, թե դու կոնկրետ ինչից ես տենց հասկացել։


Երբ ասում է. "Թող քնի, Սոն: Մի քիչ էլ նստենք, գնանք:" Այստեղից արդեն պարզ է:

Ան ջան, սրանք պատերազմի դաշտից բացի ոչինչ չտեսած երեխաներ են, դիակ տեսնելը նրանց համար նորություն լինել չի կարող: Նրանց ծնողները ոչ թե գնացել են ինչ-որ տեղ պատերազմելու և երեխաներն ամեն ինչին նամականերից են ծանոթ, այլ նրանք կռվում են ուղղակի հարևան բակերում... Այս երեխեքը պատերազմի հետևանքների իրենց փոձով ինձ ու քեզ դաս կարող են տալ:
Բայց եթե նրանք խոստովանեին մեկմեկու, որ Մանեի դիակն են տանում, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս էին տանելու...

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երջանիկ կլինեի, եթե այդպես գրել կարողանայի...
> 
> Իսկ քո մասին ոչինչ չէի ասի, եթե կոնկրետ ինձ չմատնանշեիր, որովհետև վերջին դեպքից հետո որոշել էի այլևս ինձ զսպել...
> 
> Բայց դու համոզված ասում ես, որ ես ջղայնանալու եմ, բայց չես հասկանում, թե ինչից եմ ջղայնանալու: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ հասկանաս:
> 
> Մենք կարող ենք էջեր շարունակ իրար գլուխ կոտրել մի ստեղծագործության շուրջ տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենալու պատճառով ու կարող ենք դա անել մեծ սիրով, բառի բուն իմաստով, ու դա ջղայնանալու ոչ մի առիթ չի տա: Բայց քո ասածից ստացվում է, որ ես դրանից կարող եմ ջղայնանալ ու դու սխալ ես, սիրելիս: Առավել ևս, բոլորովին կապ չունի, ես եմ կոնկրետ գործի հեղինակը, թե մեկ ուրիշը, - այսքան տարիների ընթացքում գոնե այս պարզ բանը կարող էիր հասկանալ:
> Բայց յուրաքանչյուր գործի մասին (ոչ թե իմ, այլ բոլորի) խոսելիս, դու սկզբից խոսում ես ոչ թե գործի, այլ քո մասին: Սա է ինձ ջղայնացնողը: Ավելի շուտ, ոչ թե ջղայնացնողը՝ սա քո ասած բառն է, ես էլ թութակի պես հա կրկնում եմ, - ես կասեի, ցավ պատճառողը: Որովհետև, ըստ իս, մարդ իրեն այդքան կարևորություն չպետք է տա, ով էլ որ լինի: Որովհետև, այդ դեպքում, նա կորցնում է իր կարևորությունը դիմացինի աչքերում:
> 
> Չեմ ասում, թե պետք է քեզ փոխես և այլն: Ամեն մարդ վարվում է, ինչպես հարմար է գտնում: Ես էլ կաշխատեմ այլևս չխոթել քիթս քո վարքի մեջ: Բայց, խնդրում եմ, եթե հանկարծ նորից իմ անունը տաս, գոնե ալիքները մի խառնիր:


Քո ջղայնանալը հիշատակեցի, որովհետև դու մի անգամ ասել էիր, որ ինձ ոչ մի բան դուր չի գալիս։ Ու էս գործի դուրս չգալն էլ ոնց որ դրա ապացույցը լիներ, դրա համար մտածեցի՝ ջղայնանալու ես։ Օքեյ, քո անունն էլ չեմ հիշատակի։

Կարա՞ս ասես, թե որտեղ եմ ես իմ մասին խոսում։ Ես գործի մասին եմ խոսել, գործի մասին իմ ունեցած կարծիքի ու տպավորության։ Ինձ լրիվ մեկ ա ես քեզ համար կարևոր եմ, թե չէ։ Թե էդքան տրաքվում ես ինձնից, ավելի շատ կգրեմ, որ ավելի շատ տրաքվես ու գժվես, որ ինձ կարևոր մարդու տեղ եմ դրել։ Դե գնա։

----------


## ivy

Սամ ու Բյուր։ Եկեք իրար քննարկելը վերջացնենք, լա՞վ։
Դրա համար ուրիշ թեմաներ կան։ Կամ անձնական նամակներ։
Թե չէ ստիպված գրառումներ են ջնջվելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճանապարհ 1.0-ը լավն էր։ Հեսա մյուսն էլ կարդամ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարա՞ս ասես, թե որտեղ եմ ես իմ մասին խոսում։


Արդեն ասացի, և ոչ թե մեկ անգամ: Բայց խոստացա, որ վերջին:




> Թե էդքան տրաքվում ես ինձնից, ավելի շատ կգրեմ, որ ավելի շատ տրաքվես ու գժվես, որ ինձ կարևոր մարդու տեղ եմ դրել։ Դե գնա։


Ես չեմ տրաքվում քեզանից:
Ես քեզ շատ սիրում եմ, հակառակ դեպքում այս ամենը չէի ասի:
Բայց ես քեզ կորցնում եմ:
Ու շատ ցավում եմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ու Բյուր։ Եկեք իրար քննարկելը վերջացնենք, լա՞վ։
> Դրա համար ուրիշ թեմաներ կան։ Կամ անձնական նամակներ։
> Թե չէ ստիպված գրառումներ են ջնջվելու։


Ներողություն, Այվ ջան, ես սկսեցի: Վերջ:

----------


## Շինարար

մի բան ասեմ էլի: նենց եք Ձյունը ջախջախում, ոնց որ էս մրցույթում մինչև հիմա նենց եսիմ ինչ գործեր են եղել, Ձյունն էլ էդ թափին չի դիմանում: Որքան հասկանում եմ, էս մրցույթը որոշակի վարժություն ա, հեղինակներից մեկը մի անգամ գրել էր, թե հազիվ մի երկու ժամ թե էլքիչ էր գտել, որ մրցույթի համար գործ գրի: Հիմա մեկը կարողցել ա էդ ոտքի վրա արվող վարժությունը բավականին ազդեցիկ, ըստ էության մինչև հիմա եղածների մեջ ինքնատիպ բացահյտի՝ միյն երկխոսություններով, քթներիդ չի: Իմ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ավելի շատ տեսեք-տեսեք մենք էնքան նուրբ քիմք ունենք, ավելի խոր ենք կարողանում տեսնել ու վերլուծել: Ինձ թվում ա գնահատելիս մրցույթի անցկացման կոնտեքստը պետք ա հաշվի առնվի, միջավայրը, որում ստեղծագործությունները դրվում են, ընդհանուր մակարդակը և այլն: Շատ կներեք, եթե անհրաժեշտ լինի՝ Աննա Կարենինան էլ մենք կարող ենք մանրամասն վերլուծել ու թերությունները մատնանշել և այլն: Բայց էս թեմայի գործերի մասին կարծիք հայտնելիս՝ հաշվի ենք առնում, որ Տոլստոյին չենք գնահատում՝ մեկ, երկրորդ՝ հասւոն գեղարվեստական գործ չենք գնահատում՝ երկու, այլ կոնկրետ առաջադրանքի կատարում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արդեն ասացի, և ոչ թե մեկ անգամ: Բայց խոստացա, որ վերջին:


Մենակ էն բանից հետո, երբ դու սկսեցիր իմ մասին խոսել  :Wink: 




> Ես չեմ տրաքվում քեզանից:
> Ես քեզ շատ սիրում եմ, հակառակ դեպքում այս ամենը չէի ասի:
> Բայց ես քեզ կորցնում եմ:
> Ու շատ ցավում եմ:


Երևում ա սիրելդ, որ ամեն ստեղծագործական թեմայում գրածիցս վատանում ես ու ինչ ասես չես ասում գրածիս։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի բան ասեմ էլի: նենց եք Ձյունը ջախջախում, ոնց որ էս մրցույթում մինչև հիմա նենց եսիմ ինչ գործեր են եղել, Ձյունն էլ էդ թափին չի դիմանում: Որքան հասկանում եմ, էս մրցույթը որոշակի վարժություն ա, հեղինակներից մեկը մի անգամ գրել էր, թե հազիվ մի երկու ժամ թե էլքիչ էր գտել, որ մրցույթի համար գործ գրի: Հիմա մեկը կարողցել ա էդ ոտքի վրա արվող վարժությունը բավականին ազդեցիկ, ըստ էության մինչև հիմա եղածների մեջ ինքնատիպ բացահյտի՝ միյն երկխոսություններով, քթներիդ չի: Իմ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ավելի շատ տեսեք-տեսեք մենք էնքան նուրբ քիմք ունենք, ավելի խոր ենք կարողանում տեսնել ու վերլուծել: Ինձ թվում ա գնահատելիս մրցույթի անցկացման կոնտեքստը պետք ա հաշվի առնվի, միջավայրը, որում ստեղծագործությունները դրվում են, ընդհանուր մակարդակը և այլն: Շատ կներեք, եթե անհրաժեշտ լինի՝ Աննա Կարենինան էլ մենք կարող ենք մանրամասն վերլուծել ու թերությունները մատնանշել և այլն: Բայց էս թեմայի գործերի մասին կարծիք հայտնելիս՝ հաշվի ենք առնում, որ Տոլստոյին չենք գնահատում՝ մեկ, երկրորդ՝ հասւոն գեղարվեստական գործ չենք գնահատում՝ երկու, այլ կոնկրետ առաջադրանքի կատարում:


Շին, տենց հոգնակիով մի խոսա էլի, մենակ ես եմ հլը որ էդ գործի դեմ բան ասել։ Համաձայն եմ, որոշակի առաջադրանք ա տրված ու կոնկրետ խնդիր ա լուծվում։ Էդ շրջանակներում հաջող լուծված խնդիր ա։ Բայց մենակ էդքանը։ Բայց մի հատ պատկերացրու էդ գործը սենց կարծիքներից հետո կարդալը.




> Ձյունը այնքան ցավալի էր, որ դժվարանում եմ լավը կոչել: Համենայն դեպս մթնոլորտը լրիվ փոխանցեց:
> Տեսնես ով է գրել, այստեղ այսպես գրողներ չեմ հանդիպել





> Շատ լավն էր, մի հատ էլ առանձին ռեսպեկտ սպիտակ լռության համար:





> «Ձյունը»-ից հետո մրցույթային գործերին չեմ ուզում ձայն տամ





> Շատ էր լավը, ուղղակի ասելու բան չկա... Այնքան համոզիչ էր, տեսանելի ամեն ինչը, կենդանի ու ցավոտ...





> Ու անկեղծ ասած, էս կարգի ռեալիստական ու սիրտ ծակող պատմություն վաղուց չէի կարդացել: Ես էդ էրեխեքին լրիվ տեսա. ահավոր էր:





> Կարդացի «Ձյունը», զգացի, որ նստած արդեն քանի րոպե է շարունակություն եմ հորինում մտքումս, ու սիրտս անհանգիստ զարկում է:


Դե հիմա ես չեմ, դու ես։ Էսքանը կարդալուց հետո չե՞ս սպասի, որ գլուխգործոց ես կարդալու։ Ես այ էդ հավեսով սկսեցի կարդալ։ Ու վրաս ընդհանրապես չազդեց։ Եթե կարծիքները չկարդայի, կարող ա որպես առաջադրանքի լուծում գնահատեի։ Էդ էլ իմ սխալն էր, պետք չի գործերի մասին կարծիքներ կարդալ գործը կարդալուց առաջ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետհաշվարկից բան չհասկացա, բայց երևի հետո մի հատ էլ կարդամ։ Ճանապարհի օգտին քվեարկեցի։

----------

Enna Adoly (19.01.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մի բան ասեմ էլի: նենց եք Ձյունը ջախջախում, ոնց որ էս մրցույթում մինչև հիմա նենց եսիմ ինչ գործեր են եղել, Ձյունն էլ էդ թափին չի դիմանում: Որքան հասկանում եմ, էս մրցույթը որոշակի վարժություն ա, հեղինակներից մեկը մի անգամ գրել էր, թե հազիվ մի երկու ժամ թե էլքիչ էր գտել, որ մրցույթի համար գործ գրի: Հիմա մեկը կարողցել ա էդ ոտքի վրա արվող վարժությունը բավականին ազդեցիկ, ըստ էության մինչև հիմա եղածների մեջ ինքնատիպ բացահյտի՝ միյն երկխոսություններով, քթներիդ չի: Իմ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ավելի շատ տեսեք-տեսեք մենք էնքան նուրբ քիմք ունենք, ավելի խոր ենք կարողանում տեսնել ու վերլուծել: Ինձ թվում ա գնահատելիս մրցույթի անցկացման կոնտեքստը պետք ա հաշվի առնվի, միջավայրը, որում ստեղծագործությունները դրվում են, ընդհանուր մակարդակը և այլն: Շատ կներեք, եթե անհրաժեշտ լինի՝ Աննա Կարենինան էլ մենք կարող ենք մանրամասն վերլուծել ու թերությունները մատնանշել և այլն: Բայց էս թեմայի գործերի մասին կարծիք հայտնելիս՝ հաշվի ենք առնում, որ Տոլստոյին չենք գնահատում՝ մեկ, երկրորդ՝ հասւոն գեղարվեստական գործ չենք գնահատում՝ երկու, այլ կոնկրետ առաջադրանքի կատարում:


Շին, վրդովմունքիդ պատճառը չեմ հասկանում։ Ով ինչ մտածում ա, էն էլ գրում ա։ Մեկը խիստ ա դատում, մյուսն՝ ավելի մեղմ։ Չեմ հասկանում, չափանիշներ կա՞ն սահմանված, թե որ մրցույթի կամ նախագծի ժամանակ ինչ խստությամբ պիտի գնահատենք, խաբար չենք։ Ոչ ոք էլ չի փորձում ցույց տալ, թե ինքն ինչ նուրբ քիմք ունի. չի հավանում, ասում ա՝ չեմ հավանում։ Հիմա եթե բոլորը հիացել են, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հակառակ կարծիք արտահայտողն իրան վեր ա դասում մյուսներից կամ որ պարտադիր փորձում ա կեղտ բռնել։  Ինձ, օրինակ, տենց բան հայտնի չի, որ պիտի զուտ եղածների համեմատությամբ գնահատենք։ Եթե տենց ա ձևը, ասեք, իմանանք, էդ տեսանկյունից գնահատենք մենակ, ոչ թե ավելի ընդհանուր։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.01.2017), Արէա (17.01.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շին, տենց հոգնակիով մի խոսա էլի, մենակ ես եմ հլը որ էդ գործի դեմ բան ասել։


Ես էլ մարդահաշիվ չեմ, հա՞  :Beee: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ մարդահաշիվ չեմ, հա՞ ։


Ինձ թվաց՝ դու նեյտրալ ես արտահայտվել ։))

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, տենց հոգնակիով մի խոսա էլի, մենակ ես եմ հլը որ էդ գործի դեմ բան ասել։ Համաձայն եմ, որոշակի առաջադրանք ա տրված ու կոնկրետ խնդիր ա լուծվում։ Էդ շրջանակներում հաջող լուծված խնդիր ա։ Բայց մենակ էդքանը։ Բայց մի հատ պատկերացրու էդ գործը սենց կարծիքներից հետո կարդալը.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


դու ու Ուլուն  :Smile:  Ինձ թվում ա՝ մերմտերմությունը ու կռվածների քանակությունը թույլ ա տալիս ինձ, որ եթե հենց ուղղակի մենակ քեզ դիմելիս լինեմ, ազատ դիմեմ՝ վստահ, որ եթե նեղանաս էլ, կմոռանաս  :Tongue: 

Բյուր, չէ, որովհետև էդ խոսքերի հետ միասին հիշում եմ նաև ընդհանուր մրցույթի կոնտեքստը, կարողա քեզ վրա չի ազդել, բայց իրոք ահագին ազդեցիկ էր՝ նաև հաշվի առնելով, որ էս վերջին տարվա պատերազմով ապրած լինելը, ես նույնիսկ ուզում էի կարծիք գրեմ, որ դե Կամսար ինձ տարավ: Չնայած երևի նաև էն պատճառով, որ Չէինք սպասումի Շերմազանովի տուն գնալն էի կակռազ նայել, մարդը Լեռ Կամսար ա կարդում:ԴԴ Իհարկե Կամսարի մոտ հումոր ա, ոչ թե ողբերգություն, բայց ինքը ունի սենց կարճ երկխոսություններով շատ հաջող պատկերներ ստանալ`երգիծական: Ու նույնիսկ Լեռ Կամսար գնահատելիս, հիանալիս՝ չենք մոռանում, որ երգիծական թերթի համար պարբերաբար գրվող փոքրիկ ստեղծագործություններ են ուղղակի: 


Միանշանակ ահագին առանձնահատուկ գործ էր, ես չեմ հիշում ուղղակի զրույցով էսքան կենդանի ամբողջական պատկեր ակումբում եղե՞լ ա, թե՞ ոչ: Ու ոչ միայն պատկեր ա էստեղ, այլ նաև պատումն ա զարգանում: Ինչը արդեն երկու պլյուս ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, վրդովմունքիդ պատճառը չեմ հասկանում։ *Ով ինչ մտածում ա, էն էլ գրում ա։* Մեկը խիստ ա դատում, մյուսն՝ ավելի մեղմ։ Չեմ հասկանում, չափանիշներ կա՞ն սահմանված, թե որ մրցույթի կամ նախագծի ժամանակ ինչ խստությամբ պիտի գնահատենք, խաբար չենք։ Ոչ ոք էլ չի փորձում ցույց տալ, թե ինքն ինչ նուրբ քիմք ունի. չի հավանում, ասում ա՝ չեմ հավանում։ Հիմա եթե բոլորը հիացել են, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հակառակ կարծիք արտահայտողն իրան վեր ա դասում մյուսներից կամ որ պարտադիր փորձում ա կեղտ բռնել։  Ինձ, օրինակ, տենց բան հայտնի չի, որ պիտի զուտ եղածների համեմատությամբ գնահատենք։ Եթե տենց ա ձևը, ասեք, իմանանք, էդ տեսանկյունից գնահատենք մենակ, ոչ թե ավելի ընդհանուր։


Վրդովմունքի հարց չկա, ասած՝ քեզ ով ինչ մտածում ա, էն էլ գրում ա, ես էլ էս մտածեցի, էս գրեցի: ինչո՞ւմն ա խնդիրը  :Dntknw:

----------

CactuSoul (19.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դու ու Ուլուն  Ինձ թվում ա՝ մերմտերմությունը ու կռվածների քանակությունը թույլ ա տալիս ինձ, որ եթե հենց ուղղակի մենակ քեզ դիմելիս լինեմ, ազատ դիմեմ՝ վստահ, որ եթե նեղանաս էլ, կմոռանաս 
> 
> Բյուր, չէ, որովհետև էդ խոսքերի հետ միասին հիշում եմ նաև ընդհանուր մրցույթի կոնտեքստը, կարողա քեզ վրա չի ազդել, բայց իրոք ահագին ազդեցիկ էր՝ նաև հաշվի առնելով, որ էս վերջին տարվա պատերազմով ապրած լինելը, ես նույնիսկ ուզում էի կարծիք գրեմ, որ դե Կամսար ինձ տարավ: Չնայած երևի նաև էն պատճառով, որ Չէինք սպասումի Շերմազանովի տուն գնալն էի կակռազ նայել, մարդը Լեռ Կամսար ա կարդում:ԴԴ Իհարկե Կամսարի մոտ հումոր ա, ոչ թե ողբերգություն, բայց ինքը ունի սենց կարճ երկխոսություններով շատ հաջող պատկերներ ստանալ`երգիծական: Ու նույնիսկ Լեռ Կամսար գնահատելիս, հիանալիս՝ չենք մոռանում, որ երգիծական թերթի համար պարբերաբար գրվող փոքրիկ ստեղծագործություններ են ուղղակի: 
> 
> 
> Միանշանակ ահագին առանձնահատուկ գործ էր, ես չեմ հիշում ուղղակի զրույցով էսքան կենդանի ամբողջական պատկեր ակումբում եղե՞լ ա, թե՞ ոչ: Ու ոչ միայն պատկեր ա էստեղ, այլ նաև պատումն ա զարգանում: Ինչը արդեն երկու պլյուս ա:


Ես էլ էս որ կարդացի, Սյուզան Բիերի կինոները հիշեցի, որ հուզմունք առաջացնելով մարդկանց նուրբ լարերի վրա խաղում ա, բայց տակը բան չկա: Նույն Սյուզան Բիերի «Եղբայրներ» կինոն որ նայես, էլի պատերազմի մասին ա: Մարդիկ նայում, հուզվում են, իսկ ինձ հեչ չհուզեց, որովհետև չհամոզեց, որ պատերազմի մասին ա: Նույնն էլ էս գործն ա: Ինձ չի համոզել, ինչ ուզում եք, ասեք: Էստեղ ամբողջ պատմությունը կերպարներով ա կառուցվում, իսկ կերպարները համոզիչ չէին:

Սենց հիացական բաներ որ հնչեցին, ես մտածեցի՝ հաստատ Ծովը կլինի, մտա, կարդացի, էն էլ՝ հը-ը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ թվաց՝ դու նեյտրալ ես արտահայտվել ։))


Դե, նկատածս համ դրականն եմ նշել, համ բացասականը, ու հա, ընդհանուր կարծիքս, կարելի ա ասել, չեզոք ա, ուղղակի համատարած խիստ դրական ֆոնի վրա երևի ավելի շատ բացասական ա ընկալվել, քան չեզոք։ Կարծում եմ՝ բնական ա, որ երբ խիստ դրական կարծիքներ ես լսում միայն, իսկ դու նույնքան դրական կարծիք չունես, կարծիքդ արտահայտելիս մի տեսակ ավելի պարտավորված ես զգում բացասականը հիմնավորելը, խորանալը, ու արդյունքում կարծիքդ ստացվում ա ավելի բացասական, քան կլիներ, եթե, ասենք, առաջին կարծիք գրողը լինեիր։

----------


## Արէա

Երկուսն էլ նույն մարդն ա գրե՞լ:
ԱԻ չի, ԱԲ ա. արհեստական բանականություն:
Երկուսն էլ ֆանտազիայի պակասով ու ավելորդ տերմինա-մանրամասնախեղդ արված գործեր էին:

Ձյունն էլ, եսիմ: Սարիկ Անդրեասյանի Երկրաշարժն էլ, նայում, լացում, ասում են լավն ա: Բայց լացելը, մանավանդ եթե երեխայի մահվան նկարագրությունն ա առաջացնում, որակի ապացույց չի:

----------

CactuSoul (19.01.2017), Ուլուանա (17.01.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վրդովմունքի հարց չկա, ասած՝ քեզ ով ինչ մտածում ա, էն էլ գրում ա, ես էլ էս մտածեցի, էս գրեցի: ինչո՞ւմն ա խնդիրը


Չէ, Շին, նույնը չի. ես ստեղծագործությունն եմ քննադատել, իսկ դու՝ իմ կարծիք գրելու խստությունը։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ես այնուամենայնիվ գրեմ, թե ինչու չեմ կարող անվանել Ձյունը լավը, բայց ազդեցիկ էր: 

Նախ, համեմատությանս հարթակը այստեղի դուետային մրցույթում կարդացածս գործերն են, և սա, ինչ խոսք, ուրիշ մակարդակի գրվածք էր:

Չէի համարի լավը, որովհետև մի տեսակ օրգանական չէր: Այստեղ երեխան մահանում է ցրտից:  Երեխաները ցրտից մահանում էին, ասենք, Անդերսենի հեքիաթներում, որովհետև տուն չունեին, շաբաթներով բուքուբորանի բերանն էին, փողոցներում լքված անտեր, իսկ սա այդ դեպքը չէր, և ցրտից մահանալու համար պետք կլիներ գոնե մի քանի օր թոքաբորբով տառապել, այլ ոչ թե այսպես միանգամից մրսեր ու մահանար, այն էլ այդպես խաղաղ ու աննկատ: Եթե նպատակը պատերազմի արհավիրքը ցույց տալն էր, և կարծում եմ՝ դա էր, և եթե պետք էր շանթահարել ընթերցողի սրտի զգայուն թելերին, ապա կարող էր, օրինակ, ական ընկնել... էս ինչ էր եմ ասում...  :Wacko: 

Որպես պատմություն կարդացվեց սահուն, առանց ձանձրույթի, և ինչպես Ուլուանան դիպուկ նկատել էր, այս գործի առավելություններից կամ ուժեղ կողմերից էր երկխոսությունների միջոցով մթնոլորտը շոշափելի մակարդակում փոխանցելը:
Իսկ ՛՛իսկ իմ պապան, իսկ իմ պապան...՛՛ մանկական գլուխգովանությունները իմ կարծիքով չարաշահված չէին, շատ էլ հենց էդպես էլ ասում են կամ կասեին  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, Շին, նույնը չի. ես ստեղծագործությունն եմ քննադատել, իսկ դու՝ իմ կարծիք գրելու խստությունը։


կներես, դուք արձագանքել եք դրական կարծիքներին, ես փորձել եմ հիմնավորել, թե ինչով ու ինչ չափանիշներով են առաջանորդվում տվյալ դրական կարծիքներ գրողները՝ իմ կարծիքով, իմ ընկալմամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բարեկամ, էս ցրտի պահը շատ լավ ասեցիր: Չէի կարողանում ձևակերպել, թե ինչը համոզիչ չէր: Հենց ցուրտն էր:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կներես, դուք արձագանքել եք դրական կարծիքներին, ես փորձել եմ հիմնավորել, թե ինչով ու ինչ չափանիշներով են առաջանորդվում տվյալ դրական կարծիքներ գրողները՝ իմ կարծիքով, իմ ընկալմամբ:


Շին, լավ, էլի։ Ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ եմ ես դրական կարծիքները քննադատել։ Ես իմ կարծիքն եմ գրել ընդամենը, որը չէր համապատասխանում տիրող ընդհանուր դրական տրամադրվածությանը։ Իսկ դու ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով վրդովվել ես էդ կարծիքից ու քննադատել կարծիք արտահայտողներին («քթներիդ չի», «տեսեք-տեսեք մենք էնքան նուրբ քիմք ունենք, ավելի խոր ենք կարողանում տեսնել ու վերլուծել»)։ Տարբերությունն իրոք չես տեսնու՞մ։

----------

Արէա (17.01.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այստեղ երեխան մահանում է ցրտից:  Երեխաները ցրտից մահանում էին, ասենք, Անդերսենի հեքիաթներում, որովհետև տուն չունեին, շաբաթներով բուքուբորանի բերանն էին, փողոցներում լքված անտեր, իսկ սա այդ դեպքը չէր, և ցրտից մահանալու համար պետք կլիներ գոնե մի քանի օր թոքաբորբով տառապել, այլ ոչ թե այսպես միանգամից մրսեր ու մահանար, այն էլ այդպես խաղաղ ու աննկատ:





> Բարեկամ, էս ցրտի պահը շատ լավ ասեցիր: Չէի կարողանում ձևակերպել, թե ինչը համոզիչ չէր: Հենց ցուրտն էր:


Բայց ինչի՞, է՞։ Սառնամանիքին անշարժ մնալուց, քնելուց սառել ու տեղում մահանալն էդքան անիրական կամ անբնական երևու՞յթ ա  :Huh: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.01.2017), Աթեիստ (17.01.2017), Արէա (17.01.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բայց ինչի՞, է՞։ Սառնամանիքին անշարժ մնալուց, քնելուց սառել ու տեղում մահանալն էդքան անիրական կամ անբնական երևու՞յթ ա ։


Մի քանի րոպեու՞մ, Ան: Այնպես ես ասում՝ ասես ժամեր շարունակ անշարժ պառկած-քնած է եղել սառնամանիքին: Նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում չեն բռնում ու խաղաղ հանգչում: Բյուրը, կարծում եմ, մասնագիտորեն կհաստատի: Իսկ պատմվածքում ոչ մի հիշատակում չկար, որ երեխան մինչ այդ արդեն հիվանդ էր, և ցուրտն էլ էդ մի կարճ ժամանակում նպաստեց:

Իսկ անօրգանական էր նաև այն, որ ողբերգությունը պատերազմից կարծես շեղվում է: Խաղաղ պայմաններում էլ նույն երեխաները կարող էին ճանապարհ ընկնել արդեն չեմ հիշում ում տուն ու ճանապարհին ցրտահարվեին ու մահանային ,  ինչն արդեն հաստատ անհամոզիչ կլիներ: Այս դեպքում պատերազմը կարծես կոծկում է էդ արհեստականությունը կամ շեղում է հնարավորից, մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ցրտից մահանալն  առանձնապես /համենայնդեպս այս պատմվածքում/ չի ՛՛կպնում՛՛ պատերազմին: Էդ առումով եմ անօրգանական համարել:

Բայց էլի նշեմ, որ գործն ուրիշ արժանիքներ ունի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի քանի րոպեու՞մ, Ան: Այնպես ես ասում՝ ասես ժամեր շարունակ անշարժ պառկած-քնած է եղել սառնամանիքին: Նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում չեն բռնում ու խաղաղ հանգչում: Բյուրը, կարծում եմ, մասնագիտորեն կհաստատի: Իսկ պատմվածքում ոչ մի հիշատակում չկար, որ երեխան մինչ այդ արդեն հիվանդ էր, և ցուրտն էլ էդ մի կարճ ժամանակում նպաստեց:


Մի քանի րոպեում՝ դժվար։ Բայց ես պատմվածքից չեմ հասկացել, թե դա մի քանի րոպեում եղավ։ Ժամանակ նշված չէր։ Իսկ էն, որ դրանից առաջվա խոսակցությունը մի քանի րոպեանոց էր, դեռ ոչինչ չի ասում։ Գեղարվեստական գործերում ու ֆիլմերում երբեմն խոսակցությունները, որոնք կարդալը կամ լսելը մի քանի րոպե է տևում, կարող են իրականում ավելի երկար ժամանակ ենթադրել, այսինքն՝ պարտադիր չի, որ տվյալ խոսակցության ֆիզիկական տևողությունը ճշգրտորեն համապատասխանի ստեղծագործության մեջ ներկայացված իրավիճակում ընթացող ժամանակին։ 



> Իսկ անօրգանական էր նաև այն, որ ողբերգությունը պատերազմից կարծես շեղվում է: Խաղաղ պայմաններում էլ նույն երեխաները կարող էին ճանապարհ ընկնել արդեն չեմ հիշում ում տուն ու ճանապարհին ցրտահարվեին ու մահանային ,  ինչն արդեն հաստատ անհամոզիչ կլիներ: Այս դեպքում պատերազմը կարծես կոծկում է էդ արհեստականությունը կամ շեղում է հնարավորից, մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ցրտից մահանալն  առանձնապես /համենայնդեպս այս պատմվածքում/ չի ՛՛կպնում՛՛ պատերազմին: Էդ առումով եմ անօրգանական համարել: Բայց էլի նշեմ, որ գործն ուրիշ արժանիքներ ունի:


Մյուս նշածներիդ համաձայն եմ։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.01.2017), Աթեիստ (17.01.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի քանի րոպեում՝ դժվար։ Բայց ես պատմվածքից չեմ հասկացել, թե դա մի քանի րոպեում եղավ։ Ժամանակ նշված չէր։ Իսկ էն, որ դրանից առաջվա խոսակցությունը մի քանի րոպեանոց էր, դեռ ոչինչ չի ասում։ Գեղարվեստական գործերում ու ֆիլմերում երբեմն խոսակցությունները, որոնք կարդալը կամ լսելը մի քանի րոպե է տևում, կարող են իրականում ավելի երկար ժամանակ ենթադրել, այսինքն՝ պարտադիր չի, որ տվյալ խոսակցության ֆիզիկական տևողությունը ճշգրտորեն համապատասխանի ստեղծագործության մեջ ներկայացված իրավիճակում ընթացող ժամանակին։ 
> 
> Մյուս նշածներիդ համաձայն եմ։


Համենայնդպես հասկացվում էր, որ ճանապարհին էին ոչ թե օրեր, այլ ժամեր, իսկ մի քանի ժամվա մեջ ցրտահարվելն ու մահանալը, եթե ինչ-որ հիվանդություն չունի, անհավանական է:


Բայց ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ով է, այնուամենայնիվ, հեղինակը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համենայնդպես հասկացվում էր, որ ճանապարհին էին ոչ թե օրեր, այլ ժամեր, իսկ մի քանի ժամվա մեջ ցրտահարվելն ու մահանալը, եթե ինչ-որ հիվանդություն չունի, անհավանական է:


Ան, իմ իմանալով՝ հատկապես քնելու դեպքում շատ էլ հավանական ա, դեռ մի քանի ժամից էլ ավելի կարճ ժամանակում նույնիսկ։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ժողովուրդ, չե՞ք կարծում, որ քննարկում եք այն, ինչի մասին անիմաստ է խոսելը...

Կան ստեղծագործություններ, որոնք իրենց շուրջ յուրահատուկ վակուում են ստեղծում, տարածություն, որտեղ ընդհանրապես վերանում է ժամանակ հասկացողությունը, որտեղ լիակատար լռության հետ մեկտեղ՝ երբ ստեղծագործության խորհուրդը չպղտորելու համար նույնիսկ արկերը լուռ են պայթում, - նաև լիակատար անժամանակություն է տիրում: Ի՞նչ եք ընկել ժամանակի հետևից, երբ ձեր առջև հավերժությունն է բացահայտվել...

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ժողովուրդ, չե՞ք կարծում, որ քննարկում եք այն, ինչի մասին անիմաստ է խոսելը...
> 
> Կան ստեղծագործություններ, որոնք իրենց շուրջ յուրահատուկ վակուում են ստեղծում, տարածություն, որտեղ ընդհանրապես վերանում է ժամանակ հասկացողությունը, որտեղ լիակատար լռության հետ մեկտեղ՝ երբ ստեղծագործության խորհուրդը չպղտորելու համար նույնիսկ արկերը լուռ են պայթում, - նաև լիակատար անժամանակություն է տիրում: Ի՞նչ եք ընկել ժամանակի հետևից, երբ ձեր առջև հավերժությունն է բացահայտվել...


Չէ, ես չեմ կարծում, որ անիմաստ է խոսել մի բանի մասին, որը դրված է այստեղ խոսելու համար:

----------

Արէա (17.01.2017), Ուլուանա (17.01.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես լավ հիշում եմ Ջեկ Լոնդոնի նմանատիպ մի ստեղծագործություն, որտեղ չափահաս մարդն ա անհեռատեսորեն մենակով ցրտին ճանապարհ ընկնում, ու երբ փորձում ա կրակ վառի մատներն արդեն սառած են լինում, չի կարողանում, էլի պառկում, քնում ու մահանում ա։
Ոչ աղքատ էր, ոչ թոքաբորբ, պարզապես ցրտից մարդը ճամփին մահացավ։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.01.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Տեսնես, էս Հայկօն ինչի ա սենց կասկածելիորեն  լռում...  :Think: 
Գոնե մի քիչ գրմրեր կասկածելի չերևալու համար   :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես լավ հիշում եմ Ջեկ Լոնդոնի նմանատիպ մի ստեղծագործություն, որտեղ չափահաս մարդն ա անհեռատեսորեն մենակով ցրտին ճանապարհ ընկնում, ու երբ փորձում ա կրակ վառի մատներն արդեն սառած են լինում, չի կարողանում, էլի պառկում, քնում ու մահանում ա։
> Ոչ աղքատ էր, ոչ թոքաբորբ, պարզապես ցրտից մարդը ճամփին մահացավ։


Լավ, համոզեցիք, մանավանդ նոր աչքի անցկացրի՝ մի ոտքը բոբիկ էր, հետո ցնցումներ ուներ, երևի հիվանդ էլ կլիներ մինչ ճանապարհ ընկնելը...

Հիմա էլ ուրիշ պրիտենզիա ունեմ  :Jpit: . ինչի են էրեխեքին թողել մենակ, էդ վիճակով ճամփա ընկնել...

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Հիմա էլ ուրիշ պրիտենզիա ունեմ . ինչի են էրեխեքին թողել մենակ, էդ վիճակով ճամփա ընկնել...


Դեմք ես դու, հա  :Jpit: 
Մի հատ էլ հետ գնա կարդա, ոնց որ թե խոսքը պատերազմի ու փախուստի մասին էր: Արդեն էդ էլ մոռացա՞նք  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

դու ավելի դեմք ես. հումորը չհասկացար  :Smile:

----------

ivy (17.01.2017), Աթեիստ (17.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> դու ավելի դեմք ես. հումորը չհասկացար


ու ո՞րն էր հումորը, ես էլ չհասկացա

----------


## Արէա

Ձյունից հանեք երեխայի մահը, ստեղծագործության որակը ճիշտ մնացածի չափ ա։ Մեր մեջ ասած բավականին լավն ա էդ մնացած մասը։ 
Մահը հորինվել ա հուզականության ավելացման հաշվին ստեղծագործության որակը բարձրացնելու նպատակով, թեկուզ ոչ միտումնավոր, ենթագիտակցորեն։ Բայց իմ կարծիքով լրիվ հակառակ էֆֆեկտն ա ստացվել։
Եթե ստեղծագործությունը, որպես ամբողջություն չի հուզում, ցանկացած էդ նպատակով ավելացված կտոր հակառակ ազդեցությունն ա թողնում։

----------

CactuSoul (19.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ձյունից հանեք երեխայի մահը, ստեղծագործության որակը ճիշտ մնացածի չափ ա։ Մեր մեջ ասած բավականին լավն ա էդ մնացած մասը։ 
> Մահը հորինվել ա հուզականության ավելացման հաշվին ստեղծագործության որակը բարձրացնելու նպատակով, թեկուզ ոչ միտումնավոր, ենթագիտակցորեն։ Բայց իմ կարծիքով լրիվ հակառակ էֆֆեկտն ա ստացվել։
> Եթե ստեղծագործությունը, որպես ամբողջություն չի հուզում, ցանկացած էդ նպատակով ավելացված կտոր հակառակ ազդեցությունն ա թողնում։


 Պատերազմից փախած երեք երեխան, որ գնում են անհայտ ուղղությամբ, էդքան էլ հուզիչ չի, հենց մահը ի հայտ եկավ սաղ փափկասրտերը հուզվեցին ու սկսեցին լաց ու կոց անել։ Մնացած առավելություններն էլ լուծվեցին էդ մի դրվագի մեջ։ Դու ինքդ շատ սուր ես ընկալում էդ մասը, դրա համար հակառակ էֆֆեկն ա ստացվում։ 

ինչ վերաբելվում ա մրցույթի մնացած գործերին, թե կատարմամբ, թե մտահղացումներով իրանք ահագին ցածր են Ձյունից էլ, իրենց սեթինգում էլ՝ անկախ արտամրցույթային գործից։

----------


## Արէա

> Պատերազմից փախած երեք երեխան, որ գնում են անհայտ ուղղությամբ, էդքան էլ հուզիչ չի, հենց մահը ի հայտ եկավ սաղ փափկասրտերը հուզվեցին ու սկսեցին լաց ու կոց անել։ Մնացած առավելություններն էլ լուծվեցին էդ մի դրվագի մեջ։ Դու ինքդ շատ սուր ես ընկալում էդ մասը, դրա համար հակառակ էֆֆեկն ա ստացվում։


Մահը հանի, ստացվում ա չոր, ռեալիստական գործ։ Հա, հուզիչ չի։ Լավն ա։
Մահը ավելացնում ես, դառնում ա. դե լացեք։

----------


## LisBeth

> Մահը հանի, ստացվում ա չոր, ռեալիստական գործ։ Հա, հուզիչ չի։
> Մահը ավելացնում ես, դառնում ա. դե լացեք։


 Լոգիկադ չեմ հասկանում, մահվան ինչը՞ չի ռեալիստական։ Թե՞ դա արտառոց բան ա։ Եթե մնացածը հուզիչ չի քեզ համար, մահն էլ հուզիչ չի թվա։ 

Ես օրինակ հուզական տեսանկյունից չեմ նայում սենց պատմություններին։ Ինձ ավելի հետաքրքում ա ապրումները, որ մարդիկ ունենում են իրավիճակում, ոնց են ընկալում, ոնց են իրանց պահում։ Մի 50-70 տարի հետո էլ մանրամասներով հիշում են կատարվածը։ Լիքը պատմություններ եմ լսել պատերազմից, այնժամանակվա երեխաների աչքերով, ու ոչ մեկի ֆոնին էս պատմվածքը հորինված ու հատուկ կամ ենթագիտակցորեն հուզականություն ավելացրած, կամ անբնական չի թվում, ռեալիզմն էլ մահվան փաստից տուժած։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քանի րոպեու՞մ, Ան: Այնպես ես ասում՝ ասես ժամեր շարունակ անշարժ պառկած-քնած է եղել սառնամանիքին: Նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում չեն բռնում ու խաղաղ հանգչում: Բյուրը, կարծում եմ, մասնագիտորեն կհաստատի: Իսկ պատմվածքում ոչ մի հիշատակում չկար, որ երեխան մինչ այդ արդեն հիվանդ էր, և ցուրտն էլ էդ մի կարճ ժամանակում նպաստեց:
> 
> Իսկ անօրգանական էր նաև այն, որ ողբերգությունը պատերազմից կարծես շեղվում է: Խաղաղ պայմաններում էլ նույն երեխաները կարող էին ճանապարհ ընկնել արդեն չեմ հիշում ում տուն ու ճանապարհին ցրտահարվեին ու մահանային ,  ինչն արդեն հաստատ անհամոզիչ կլիներ: Այս դեպքում պատերազմը կարծես կոծկում է էդ արհեստականությունը կամ շեղում է հնարավորից, մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ցրտից մահանալն  առանձնապես /համենայնդեպս այս պատմվածքում/ չի ՛՛կպնում՛՛ պատերազմին: Էդ առումով եմ անօրգանական համարել:
> 
> Բայց էլի նշեմ, որ գործն ուրիշ արժանիքներ ունի:


Ստեղ մի պահ կա։ Ցրտից անշարժացած մարդուն ու մահացած մարդուն հաստատ յոթ տարեկան երեխան չի տարբերի։ Ու ընդհանրապես մենակ բժիշկը կարա տարբերի, որովհետև սրտի զարկերը դանդաղում են, շնչառությունը դանդաղում ա, բայց հնարավոր ա լինում հետ բերել։ Այսինքն, անգամ հեղինակը, որ էդքան համոզված ա, որ մեռնում ա երեխան, չի կարա համոզված լինի։ Միակ ռեալ բանը վերջույթի ցրտահարվելն ա։ Էն էլ եթե չեմ սխալվում, ցրտահարված վերջույթը տաքության մեջ ընկնելուց հետո նոր սևանում ա։




> Ձյունից հանեք երեխայի մահը, ստեղծագործության որակը ճիշտ մնացածի չափ ա։ Մեր մեջ ասած բավականին լավն ա էդ մնացած մասը։ 
> Մահը հորինվել ա հուզականության ավելացման հաշվին ստեղծագործության որակը բարձրացնելու նպատակով, թեկուզ ոչ միտումնավոր, ենթագիտակցորեն։ Բայց իմ կարծիքով լրիվ հակառակ էֆֆեկտն ա ստացվել։
> Եթե ստեղծագործությունը, որպես ամբողջություն չի հուզում, ցանկացած էդ նպատակով ավելացված կտոր հակառակ ազդեցությունն ա թողնում։


Համաձայն եմ ։)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լոգիկադ չեմ հասկանում, մահվան ինչը՞ չի ռեալիստական։ Թե՞ դա արտառոց բան ա։ Եթե մնացածը հուզիչ չի քեզ համար, մահն էլ հուզիչ չի թվա։ 
> 
> Ես օրինակ հուզական տեսանկյունից չեմ նայում սենց պատմություններին։ Ինձ ավելի հետաքրքում ա ապրումները, որ մարդիկ ունենում են իրավիճակում, ոնց են ընկալում, ոնց են իրանց պահում։ Մի 50-70 տարի հետո էլ մանրամասներով հիշում են կատարվածը։ Լիքը պատմություններ եմ լսել պատերազմից, այնժամանակվա երեխաների աչքերով, ու ոչ մեկի ֆոնին էս պատմվածքը հորինված ու հատուկ կամ ենթագիտակցորեն հուզականություն ավելացրած, կամ անբնական չի թվում, ռեալիզմն էլ մահվան փաստից տուժած։


Այ սա ա պատերազմի մասին պատմվածք:

----------


## Արէա

> Լոգիկադ չեմ հասկանում, մահվան ինչը՞ չի ռեալիստական։ Թե՞ դա արտառոց բան ա։ Եթե մնացածը հուզիչ չի քեզ համար, մահն էլ հուզիչ չի թվա։


Ինչ գրում եմ, գրում եմ իմ անձնական ընկալման մասին, բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ասելու նպատակ չունեմ, շատ հնարավոր ա որ որևէ մեկը էլ իմ պես չմտածի։
Մի քանի տարի առաջ էս գործը ինձ շատ դուր կգար։ Հիմա ավելի լավ ճաշակ չունեմ, կամ ավելի խելացի չեմ, քան էն ժամանակ։

Ինձ դուր չի գալիս փլատակների տակից սառնասրտորեն զավակի դին հանող ծնողի կերպարը որևէ ֆիլմում, չնայած գիտեմ որ իրականում էդպիսի հազարավոր դեպքեր են եղել, բայց գիտեմ նաև որ ֆիլմի էդ դրվագը մազաչափ անգամ չի արտահայտում իրականության էդ հատվածը։
Նույն կերպ ինձ չի հուզում, գրավելու իմաստով, ընկերոջ դին շալակած երեխայի կերպարը, ինչքան էլ որ հավանական համարեմ էդ դիպվածի գոյությունը։
Ջղայնացնում ա ավելի շատ։

Էժանագին տրյուկ ա ինձ թվում, հեղինակի հետ կապ չունեցող ծանր թեմայի վերաբերյալ։
Չնայած, արդեն նշել եմ, բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չի, որ հեղինակը հենց որպես հուզականությունը բարձրացնելու միտումնավոր տրյուկ օգտագործած լինի դա։

----------


## LisBeth

> Այ սա ա պատերազմի մասին պատմվածք:


 Հա, լրիվ այլ տեսանկյունից։

----------


## ivy

Բայց հավես ա, որ մի արտամրցութային աշխատանք էս կարգի աժեոտաժ կարող ա առաջացնել, ու ընդհանրապես, որ էսքան բուռն քննարկումներ են էս բաժնում:
Լավն են մեր «ստեղծագործական կռիվները»  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.01.2017), Աթեիստ (17.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Գուշակում եմ։ Rhayader-ը կարա լինի Ձյան հեղինակը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուշակում եմ։ Rhayader-ը կարա լինի Ձյան հեղինակը։


Մմմ, հաշվի առնելով, որ Ռիփը մտել էր Սոխակի թեմա վերջերս, կարող ա։ Բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ ինքը չի կարա լինի։ Ո՞նց ասեմ, իրա ստեղծագործականությունը շատ ուրիշ ձևի ա։ Ինքը դժվար նուրբ լարերի վրա սենց շեշտ դներ։

----------


## Արէա

> Մմմ, հաշվի առնելով, որ Ռիփը մտել էր Սոխակի թեմա վերջերս, կարող ա։ Բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ ինքը չի կարա լինի։ Ո՞նց ասեմ, իրա ստեղծագործականությունը շատ ուրիշ ձևի ա։ Ինքը դժվար նուրբ լարերի վրա սենց շեշտ դներ։


Ես հենց ուզում էի համեմատել էս ստեղծագործությունը Սոխակի հետ, հետո մտածեցի հեղինակը երևի կնեղվի, չարեցի )

----------


## ivy

Մի բան ասեմ, վրաս չծիծաղեք. ես էդ մահանալու վրա ընդհանրապես չեմ կենտրոնացել: Ու ինքս ինձ նույնիսկ համոզել եմ, որ էրեխուն դեռ հնարավոր է «հետ բերել», դեռ ամեն ինչ վերջացած չի:
Էնպես որ, ես էդ պատմվածքից «առանց մահի» եմ ազդված:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.01.2017), Նիկեա (18.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մմմ, հաշվի առնելով, որ Ռիփը մտել էր Սոխակի թեմա վերջերս, կարող ա։ Բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ ինքը չի կարա լինի։ Ո՞նց ասեմ, իրա ստեղծագործականությունը շատ ուրիշ ձևի ա։ Ինքը դժվար նուրբ լարերի վրա սենց շեշտ դներ։


 Բյուր շեշտը նուրբ լարերի վրա չի, դա դու ես տենց ընկալում։ Համ էլ ինքը զուգահեռներ սիրում ա ոնց որ, նույն Սոխակի մեջ քո նշած պատմվածքի հետ։ Ստեղ էլ Սպիտակ լռության հետ։

----------


## ivy

> Գուշակում եմ։ Rhayader-ը կարա լինի Ձյան հեղինակը։


Վաղը գիշերը կիմանաք:

----------


## Ruby Rue

*Ձյունը
*Ստեղծված մթնոլորտը շատ կենդանի թվաց: Աչքիս առաջ երևացին ձյան միջով քայլող պստոները: Թերևս ես մի քիչ դախոտ եմ ու ցրված, բայց մինչև քննարկումներին հասնելը չէի հասկացել, որ Մանեն մահացել ա: Բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ հենց երեխայի մահանալն էր ամբողջ հուզականությունն ու նուրբ լարերին կպնելն ապահովողը: Ինձ առանց դրա ավելի տպավորիչ է թվում: Իսկ երկխոսություններն, ըստ իս, պատմվածքի ամենաուժեղ կողմն էին. սուր, տիպիկ, կարճ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ամեն ինչի մասին ասող: 

Իսկ մրցութային պատմվածքները, թեև երկուսն էլ իմ ամենասիրած ժանրերից մեկում էին գրված, բայց երկուսն էլ արագի մեջ գրած ու առանձնապես ջանքեր ներդրված չթվացին:
*
Հետհաշվարկ
*Ճիշտն ասած՝ ինձ առանձնապես ոչինչ չասեց: Ռոբոտ-մոբոտներ, ֆուտուրիստական տարրեր խառնելը հետաքրքիր պատմվածք ստանալ չի նշանակում: Մոտս էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ հեղինակն ահագին շատ ա սայ-ֆայ կարդացել, տեղեկացված ա, բայց էս պատմվածքը գրել ա գրելու համար: Թեման ստիպում ա մտածել, որ Ալֆան ա, բայց ինքն ավելի լավ կգրեր:

*Ճանապարհ 1.0
*Ի տարբերություն մյուս մրցութային գործի, էս պատմվածքն իր շուրջ ինչ-որ սիրուն մթնոլորտ ուներ, ու թեև ինչ-որ հստակ սյուժետային գիծ չէր զարգանում, բայց էլի քչից շատից պատկերավոր էր: Կքվեարկեմ էս գործի օգտին:

----------

Mr. Annoying (17.01.2017), Sambitbaba (17.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի բան ասեմ, վրաս չծիծաղեք. ես էդ մահանալու վրա ընդհանրապես չեմ կենտրոնացել: Ու ինքս ինձ նույնիսկ համոզել եմ, որ էրեխուն դեռ հնարավոր է «հետ բերել», դեռ ամեն ինչ վերջացած չի:
> Էնպես որ, ես էդ պատմվածքից «առանց մահի» եմ ազդված:


Հեղինակի մտքինը, վստահ եմ, մահ ցույց տալն ա, բայց էդ մահին ես չհավատացի, դու էլ մտածեցիր՝ հնարավոր ա հետ բերել:

----------


## LisBeth

> Հեղինակի մտքինը, վստահ եմ, մահ ցույց տալն ա, բայց էդ մահին ես չհավատացի, դու էլ մտածեցիր՝ հնարավոր ա հետ բերել:


 Բյուր գիտես ինչից եմ զարմանում, որ առաջին տարբերակը հավանել էս։ Այնինչ ֆուտուրիստիկ տարրերը հանած՝ տակը մենակ սենտիմենտալ լոլո ա, նկարի նայել, քիթը սիրել ու իռացիոնալ պոռթկում՝ մեքենային չգիտես ինչո՞ւ սեր խոստովանել, իսկ Ձյանը դեմ էս հուզական լինելու պատճառով։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր գիտես ինչից եմ զարմանում, որ առաջին տարբերակը հավանել էս։ Այնինչ ֆուտուրիստիկ տարրերը հանած՝ տակը մենակ սենտիմենտալ լոլո ա, նկարի նայել, քիթը սիրել ու իռացիոնալ պոռթկում՝ մեքենային չգիտես ինչո՞ւ սեր խոստովանել, իսկ Ձյանը դեմ էս հուզական լինելու պատճառով։


Հավանել եմ որպես խնդրի լուծում: Ու չնայած ֆուտուրիստական լինելուն, հեղինակն իրանից մի մաս ա դրել մեջը: Մեջը լիքը կարոտ կա, որ տեքստը կարդալիս զգում ես, հնի ու նորի կոնտրաստ կա: Իհարկե, գլուխ գործոց չի, եսիմինչ չի, բայց առաջադրանքի շրջանակներում լավ լուծում ա: 

Ես հուզականությանը դեմ չեմ, այլ դեմ եմ, երբ որևէ ստեղծագործությունից հուզականությունը հանես, տակը բան չի մնա: Այ, Ձյունն էդ տիպի գործ ա: Ու էլի վատը չի որպես առաջադրանքի լուծում: Ինձ ավելի շատ զարմացրեցին բոլոր տեսակի հիացական կարծիքները: Ասում եմ՝ ես դա կարդացել եմ էն կանխատրամադրվածությամբ, որ հեսա գլուխգործոց եմ կարդալու: Գլուխգործոց չէր:

----------


## ivy

Արդյունքների ամփոփմանը մնաց ուղիղ մի օր։
Դեռ կարող եք քվեարկել և կարծիք հայտնել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հմ, նոր կարդացի երկրորդ մրցութայինը՝ Հետհաշվարկը, որը մաքուր առաջինի նախապատմությունն է, ավելի ճիշտ՝ առաջինը՝ ճանապարհ 1.0-ն Հետհաշվարկի շարունակությունն է, անգամ ավտոմոբիլի կանաչ գույնն է նույնը:
Ենթադրում եմ՝ երկու մասնակիցները պայմանավորվել են գրելու մի պատմության երկու մասերը:

Ինչ վերաբերում է գործի որակին կամ հատկություններին, երկուսն էլ իրենց նկարագրած մետաղային սառնությունն ու կանխատեսելիությունն ու անհետաքրքրականությունն էին բուրում, կամ ավելի ճշգրիտ կլինի ասել՝ ոչինչ էլ չէին բուրում: 
Եթե նպատակը դա էր, ուրեմն հաջողվել էր  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակների հետ կապված ուրիշ ի՞նչ մտքեր կան: 
Դեռ որ մենակ Ձյան հեղինակին եք փորձում գուշակել, բա մյուսնե՞րը:

----------


## Արէա

Առաջինը Ալֆան ա, երկրորդը մեկը, ով կարդացել ա Ալֆայի գրածն ու փորձել ա շարունակել, գրել նույն ոճի մեջ, բայց քանի որ իրենը չի, խարխափում ա։ Կարա Ռուբին լինի։

----------


## ivy

Չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց եք մրցութային աշխատանքներն իրար նմանեցնում: Ինձ համար լրիվ տարբեր են: 
Համենայնդեպս ասեմ, որ հեղինակները ամենանայն հավանականությամբ ոչ իրարից են տեղյակ եղել, ոչ մեկը մյուսի գրածից:

----------


## ivy

> Առաջինը Ալֆան ա, երկրորդը մեկը, ով կարդացել ա Ալֆայի գրածն ու փորձել ա շարունակել, գրել նույն ոճի մեջ, բայց քանի որ իրենը չի, խարխափում ա։ Կարա Ռուբին լինի։


Իսկ Ձյան հեղինակի դերում ո՞ւմ ես տեսնում, Արէա ջան  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց եք մրցութային աշխատանքներն իրար նմանեցնում: Ինձ համար լրիվ տարբեր են: 
> Համենայնդեպս ասեմ, որ հեղինակները ամենանայն հավանականությամբ ոչ իրարից են տեղյակ եղել, ոչ մեկը մյուսի գրածից:


Ես էլ չեմ նմանեցնում: Առաջինը նենց նրբություն ուներ, որ երկրորդի մեջ չկար: Առաջինը գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Ալֆան ա, որովհետև իրա ոճի մեջ ա. սայ-ֆայ, շըփ-թըփ գրած լավ պոտենցիալով գործ: Եթե ինքն էլ չի, Ռուբին ա: Ուրիշ ոչ ոք չի կարա լինի:

----------


## ivy

> Ես էլ չեմ նմանեցնում: Առաջինը նենց նրբություն ուներ, որ երկրորդի մեջ չկար: Ա


Հա, առաջինի մեջ մի տեսակ քնքշանք կա, որ երկրորդում լրիվ բացակայում է, ես էլ էի ուզում գրել: 




> Առաջինը գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Ալֆան ա, որովհետև իրա ոճի մեջ ա. սայ-ֆայ, շըփ-թըփ գրած լավ պոտենցիալով գործ: Եթե ինքն էլ չի, Ռուբին ա: *Ուրիշ ոչ ոք չի կարա լինի*:


Բա որ պարզվի՝ իրենք չե՞ն  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա որ պարզվի՝ իրենք չե՞ն


Ուրեմն ուրիշ մեկն ա:  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (18.01.2017), Շինարար (18.01.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ինձ ԱԻ հապավումն ա ստիպում մտածել կապի մասին՝ հայերենում արհեստական ինտելեկտ չի, արհեստական բանականություն ա, դե ու ֆուտուրիստական մոտեցումը։ Բայց նմանությունն էսքանն ա ընդամենը, երկրորդի հեղինակը կապ չունի սայֆայի հետ (էստեղից էլ մտածում եմ որ առաջինին նմանակելու համար ա ոճը ընտրել), առաջինինը էդ ոճում ա ստեղծագործում։

Ձյունը ուզում եմ հասկանալ ով կարար էսքան վարպետորեն գրել։ Մեր պրոֆիներից ոչ մեկի ոճին չեմ նմանացնում։ Այվիին կկասկածեի եթե ինքը չլիներ կազմակերպողը։ Կարա Ծլնգը լինի։

----------


## Արէա

Հայկօն էլ կարա լինի Ձյունի հեղինակը։

----------

Ուլուանա (18.01.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ռայադերը չի։

----------

Ուլուանա (18.01.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

«Ձյունը» հաստատ Ռայադերը չի։ Մենակ Հայկօն ա մտքովս անցնում, որ կարող ա լինել, չնայած շատ չեմ նմանացնում, բայց ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ տեսնում...  :Think:  Եթե Հայկօն չի, ուրեմն ուղղակի Ակումբից չի  :LOL: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Ձյունը» հաստատ Ռայադերը չի։ Մենակ Հայկօն ա մտքովս անցնում, որ կարող ա լինել, չնայած շատ չեմ նմանացնում, բայց ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ տեսնում...  Եթե Հայկօն չի, ուրեմն ուղղակի Ակումբից չի ։


Շինարարն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարարն ա


բայց դու ինչ նախանձն ես, ես քո գրածներին, առանց իմանալու էլ, որ քոնն են, միշտ սիրահարվում եմ, իսկ դու ինձ հիմնահատակ ջախջախեցիր  :Beee:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց դու ինչ նախանձն ես, ես քո գրածներին, առանց իմանալու էլ, որ քոնն են, միշտ սիրահարվում եմ, իսկ դու ինձ հիմնահատակ ջախջախեցիր


Ի՞նչ անեմ, ես էլ առանց իմանալու ջախջախում եմ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ի՞նչ անեմ, ես էլ առանց իմանալու ջախջախում եմ:


շատ անարդարացիորեն  :Angry2:  :Love: 

կատակը մի կողմ ես չեմ, երևի շատերդ զգացած կլինեք, որ ընդհանրապես հայերեն սիրուն կապակցված խոսք շարադրելու կարողությունս կորցրել եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> շատ անարդարացիորեն 
> 
> կատակը մի կողմ ես չեմ, երևի շատերդ զգացած կլինեք, որ ընդհանրապես հայերեն սիրուն կապակցված խոսք շարադրելու կարողությունս կորցրել եմ:


Էս սփյուռքահայերը որ չեն հայտնվում, մի երկու ամիս հետո ասում՝ հայերենը մոռացել եմ  :Jpit: 

Բա որ դու չես, ո՞վ ա։ Կարո՞ղ ա ամեն դեպքում Ծովն ա։

----------

Շինարար (18.01.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ասում եմ՝ Հայկօն ա  :Jpit: ։ 

Ի դեպ, ե՞րբ ա հայտարարվելու։

----------


## ivy

*Ճանապարհ 1.0՝* Պիրիտ
բարի վերադարձ  :Smile: 

*Հետհաշվարկ՝*  Enna Adoly
մի բարի վերադարձ էլ քեզ  :Smile: 

*Ձյուն՝* Հայկօ  :Wink:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.01.2017), Sambitbaba (19.01.2017), Smokie (07.02.2017), Tiger29 (19.01.2017), Աթեիստ (19.01.2017), Արէա (19.01.2017), Հայկօ (19.01.2017), Մուշու (20.01.2017), Շինարար (19.01.2017), Ուլուանա (19.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Ճանապարհ 1.0՝* Պիրիտ
> բարի վերադարձ 
> 
> *Հետհաշվարկ՝*  Enna Adoly
> մի բարի վերադարձ էլ քեզ 
> 
> *Ձյուն՝* Հայկօ


Ա՜խ  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ախր գիտեմ, էլի, որ սենց ճշգրիտ կետադրությամբ մենակ Հայկօն կարող էր գրած լինել  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (19.01.2017), ivy (19.01.2017), Արէա (19.01.2017), Նիկեա (22.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Ախր գիտեմ, էլի, որ սենց ճշգրիտ կետադրությամբ մենակ Հայկօն կարող էր գրած լինել ։


Մենակ կետադրությամբ էիր հասկացե՞լ, էհ, տենց չեմ խաղում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մենակ կետադրությամբ էիր հասկացե՞լ, էհ, տենց չեմ խաղում


Ամեն մարդ ինչ–որ բանից ա հասկանում, ես էլ էդ միջոցն ունեմ, ի՞նչ վատ ա որ  :Jpit: ։ Իսկ եթե լուրջ, գրագիտությունը ու հատկապես ճիշտ ու մանրակրկիտ կետադրությունը վճռորոշ դեր ունեին իրեն ճանաչելու հարցում, առանց դրա հաստատ գլխի չէի ընկնի, բայց ձևակերպումներն էլ նենց էին, որ կարող էր ինքը լինել, ուղղակի, ինչպես արդեն գրել էի առաջին գրառմանս մեջ, մտածում էի, որ Հայկօն ավելի լավ գրած կլիներ, եթե գրեր։

----------

CactuSoul (19.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Մինչև հիմա 5 դուետ ենք անցկացրել:
Էս պահին ոչ մի գրանցում չկա:
Հենց երկու հոգի գրանցվի, նոր դուետ կսկսենք:

Դիմակներ էլ միշտ կարող եք ուղարկել:

----------


## ivy

Մի հոգի գրանցվեց, փնտրում ենք երկրորդին  :Smile:

----------


## Tiger29

Էն տաքսիների պատմությունն ա, որ միշտ երեք հոգի ունեն, սպասում են չորրորդին-joke:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.01.2017), Նիկեա (22.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Էն տաքսիների պատմությունն ա, որ միշտ երեք հոգի ունեն, սպասում են չորրորդին-joke:


Նա խոսեց  :Smile: 
Բարև, Թայգեր:

Համ էլ, մասնակիցներ ջան, եկեք, մի բան ասեք, տեսնենք՝ ինչ էիք գրել ու ինչի:

----------

CactuSoul (19.01.2017), Sambitbaba (19.01.2017), Tiger29 (19.01.2017), Աթեիստ (19.01.2017)

----------


## Պիրիտ

> Համ էլ, մասնակիցներ ջան, եկեք, մի բան ասեք, տեսնենք՝ ինչ էիք գրել ու ինչի:


Բարևներ  :Smile:  գրել եմ/ենք կարճ տեքստեր նոր ժամանակների ու նոր խնդիրների մասին, իրականի ու կարոտի մասին, որ կարող էին լինել ճանապարհին՝ ոնց որ պահանջվում էր առաջադրանքի մեջ: Իմը պատմվածք չի, բայց երևի պետք էլ չի, որ լինի, որովհետև ճանապարհը շարունակական բանա ու իրա մասին էլ պետքա գրել կիսատ  :LOL:  Ինչքանովա ստացվել, չգիտեմ: Ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել, որ էս ամեն ինչը ոչ թե շատ մոտա, այլ արդեն կա, ու արժի սկսել մտածել, գրել դրա մասին: Էն բաները ինչի մասին գրում եք շատ հավես են, բայց հիմա խնդիրները արդեն ուրիշ են. Ինչ-որ դեվայսի լիցքը վերջանալու մասին գրվածը արդեն կարողա ավելի շատ հուզել, քան՝ պատերազմի ու սովից մահացող երեխաների:

----------

ivy (19.01.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ապրի Հայկօն ու մյուս մասնակիցներն էլ:

Հուսով եմ՝ Հայկօյին կկարդանք մյուս մրցույթներում էլ, շատ էլ որ արդեն ճանաչելի ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Եկա: Ապրեք, որ կարդացիք  :Smile: : Ցավոտ, շատ ցավոտ թեմա էր ինձ համար, ապրիլի մի նկարից հետո ամիսներով գլխիցս դուրս չէր գալիս: Առաջադրանքը որ կարդացի, մենակ մի բան մտքովս անցավ, որ կգրեի, ու միանգամից գրեցի՝ մի ժամուկեսում երևի: Հետո վրայով չեմ անցել, գրել սկսելուց չգիտեի՝ վերջում ինչ ա լինելու: Գրել եմ, որ պրծնեմ: Ու շատ չոր եմ գրել, ինձ թվում ա՝ կյանքում էսքան չորուցամաք բան գրած չկայի: Կարծիք կար, որ երեխեքը տենց չէին խոսի, ավելի լավ կհասկանային իրավիճակը: Խոսակցությունների մի մասը բառացիորեն անձամբ եմ լսել, «իմ պապան էլ լիքը դեղ ունի» կտորին ընկերուհիս ա ներկա եղել՝ հենց էդ նույն ձևակերպմամբ, մոտ էդ տարիքի տղայից ու լրիվ նույն իրավիճակում, «կալաշնիկով էր, էլի, հո գռադ չէր» նախադասությունը մի երեխա ա ժպտալով ինձ ասել սահմանամերձ Պառավաքարում թե Բերդում, երբ հարցրի՝ անցած շաբաթ կրակում էին, բա չէիր վախենու՞մ: Դիլիջանի կողքի գյուղերից մեկում մի ուրիշ տղայի հետ եմ խոսել, կլիներ մի տասներկու-տասներեք տարեկան, կով էր արածացնում, չգիտեր՝ Անգլիան ինչ ա ու որ ընդհանրապես տենց երկիր կա, Ռուսաստանը փոքր քաղաք էր կարծում, կարդալ չէր կարողանում, բայց գիտեր, որ մերոնք էլ տանկ ունեն: Չգիտեմ՝ դուք հանդիպել եք տենց երեխաների, թե չէ. ես հանդիպել եմ: «Հուզականություն» ներշնչելու ոչ մի նպատակ չեմ ունեցել, գրել եմ էն, ինչ տեսել եմ ու ինչ կարծում էի, որ կլիներ, առանց ավելացնելու կամ պակասացնելու: Չգիտեմ՝ մի երկու օր դրսում սառելուց հետո բոբիկ երեխան կմեռնի, թե չէ, բայց էն երեխեքը, ում տեսել եմ, արդեն հիվանդ ու թույլ տեսք ունեին: Ամենաշատը ցավացնում էր էն, որ իրենք մեծանում էին որպես թնդանոթի միս, չէին կարող էդ հասկանալ ու պատերազմից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չգիտեին, ամբողջ օրները կռիվ-կռիվ էր ու սահմանից էն կողմ մարդ սպանելու ցանկություն: Ու շատ են տենց երեխեքը: Ամենավատը ինձ համար ոչ թե Մանեի մեռնելն էր, այլ Վարդանի՝ «որ մեծանամ ամենաշատը զինվոր եմ ուզում դառնամ» ասածը, չգիտեմ՝ դուք ոնց եք էդ կարդացել: Ինչ որ ա: Անցած տարվա ապրիլի նկար էր, ղարաբաղցի երեխեք էին, փոքր խրամատ էին փորել, փետերը ավտոմատի նման ուսներին հենած պառկել էին մեջը, կռիվ-կռիվ էին խաղում: Բոլորը հրճվում, հիանում էին, ես վատանում էի նայելուց: Ձեն չհանեցի էն ժամանակ: Տենց: Առաջին գրածս ա Ակումբում, որից հետո կարծիքներին չէի սպասում. մի տեսակ մեկ էր:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.01.2017), Enna Adoly (19.01.2017), ivy (19.01.2017), Sambitbaba (19.01.2017), Smokie (07.02.2017), Srtik (19.01.2017), Tiger29 (19.01.2017), Աթեիստ (19.01.2017), Արէա (19.01.2017), Բարեկամ (19.01.2017), Գաղթական (19.02.2017), մարիօ (19.01.2017), Նիկեա (22.01.2017), Ուլուանա (19.01.2017), Վիշապ (19.01.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> այլ Վարդանի՝ «որ մեծանամ ամենաշատը զինվոր եմ ուզում դառնամ» ասածը, չգիտեմ՝ դուք ոնց եք էդ կարդացել:


Իմ կարծիքով բնական ու տրամաբանական էր էդ մասը. այդ երեխաները կռվից բացի ուրիշ բան չեն տեսել, նրանց role-model-ն էլ դա է:

----------


## Վիշապ

«Ձյունը» ինձ էս նկարը հիշեցրեց՝


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## ivy

Պիրիտ ջան, էս տողիդ հետ էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ.



> Էն բաները ինչի մասին գրում եք շատ հավես են, բայց հիմա խնդիրները արդեն ուրիշ են. Ինչ-որ դեվայսի լիցքը վերջանալու մասին գրվածը արդեն կարողա ավելի շատ հուզել, քան՝ պատերազմի ու սովից մահացող երեխաների:


Բայց դու հաճախ գրի. մենակ «Սամվելիկներով» հո չի  :Smile: 


Երկու հոգի ունենք նոր դուետի համար. շուտով կբացեմ թեման: Առաջարկներ կա՞ն՝ թեմաների, առաջադրանքների հետ կապված: Թե չէ էլի ես եմ մի բան մոգոնելու:

----------

LisBeth (19.01.2017)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Մարդի՜կ, շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքների համար ու առանձնապես շնորհակալ եմ Այվիին, ում շնորհիվ լիքը բան եմ իմ մեջ հաղթահարում, որ գրեմ։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա պատմվածքին, շատ հապճեպ գրեցի, պանիկայի մեջ, որ չեմ հասցնում։ Կարծիք կար, որ պայմանավորված ենք գրել, տենց էլ հենց կա, կարող ա վերջը շատ պղտոր էր ստացվել, բայց իմ պատմվածքի վերջում հենց *Ճանապարհ 1.0-ի* հիպիական ֆուրգոնն եմ նստում ։)) 
Պատմվածքը գիտեմ՝ շատ չոր էր ստացվել, նաև խճճված, որովհետև էդ պահին իմ առօրյան հենց տենց էր, ես էլ չեմ կարում էմոցիաների իմիտացիա անեմ, բայց վերջում ինչ-որ բան պսպղաց ։Դ , մյուս կողմից էլ ինձ մոտ դեռ չի ստացվում սյուժետային գիծը պահել, ավելի  ճիշտ էդ ամենը իմ գլխում ա ու միշտ չեմ կարողանում նենց բացել չակերտները, որ դիմացինս էլ գլխիս եղածը պատկերացնի։
Մի խոսքով շնորհակալ եմ )

----------

ivy (19.01.2017), Աթեիստ (20.01.2017), Նիկեա (22.01.2017)

----------

